# Racist Attacks Against Asians Continue to Rise as the Coronavirus Threat Grows



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2020)

"attack" on democracy. 



> *As information about the coronavirus pandemic rapidly changes, PEOPLE is committed to providing the most recent data in our coverage. Some of the information in this story may have changed after publication. For the latest on COVID-19, readers are encouraged to use online resources from coronavirus hub.*
> 
> With at least 3,602 confirmed cases and 66 deaths from coronavirus-related illness reported in the United States, the World Health Organization has officially announced that the coronavirus has become a pandemic.
> 
> ...



"attack" on democracy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 20, 2020)

As the cafe's self-appointed judge of whether or not something is racist, the cleveland woman is a stretch. Having your airbandb host cancel on you and refund your money during a pandemic is not a "racist attack", millennials.



> Mark Holgate, a fencing teacher from Australia, said he was “ashamed to be Australian” after sharing that his student was attacked for speaking another language, and will now need “expensive facial reconstruction surgery” to prevent him from losing his eye.



^That's a racist attack.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 20, 2020)

Expected behavior from the usual brainless dopes in a crisis.

Honestly, I swear a branch of humans are evolving rapidly into another species because the sheer stupidity, the lack of logic, the pointless hatred. It really is the epitome of what could be considered modern cavemen.


----------



## Amol (Mar 20, 2020)

Fucking piece of shits. 
This is why in times of crisis it is job of both politicians and media to do everything in their power to not give mob any ideas. 
Like purposefully calling it Chinese Virus when there is another better name is available. 
Doing this only makes innocent Chinese(or Asians) targets. Words have power. It needs to be use carefully. 
I say anyone who caught while committing this kind of crime, throw book at them. Give them highest possible punishment. Make an example out of them so others would think before acting on their racist impulse.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2020)

Being at the bottom doesn't feel too good eh?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Being at the bottom doesn't feel too good eh?


Well Gunners, it's like we started from the bottom now we're here....


----------



## Alita (Mar 20, 2020)

And Trump as per usual fuels this kind of behavior when he refers to the virus as a "Chinese virus" even tho it does not originate in or have any exclusive connection to Chinese people. It comes from fucking bats apparently.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 20, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> And Trump as per usual fuels this kind of behavior when he refers to the virus as a "Chinese virus" even tho it does not originate in or have any exclusive connection to Chinese people. It comes from fucking bats apparently.



Well them savages eat the fucking bats you theres a video on it so


*Spoiler*: __ 



while the person in the video was chinese, the video was shot somewhere in pacific islands, where they actually _have _bats as part of their cuisine. Contrary to popular belief, people from china dont even eat bats, thats why the video has shock value otherwise there's no point in shooting it in the first place

But people don't want to see based on facts, but instead what they'd want to see so..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2020)

They'll survive..like we all have


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 20, 2020)

Wait wait wait



> At the same press conference, L.A. County Supervisor Hilda Solis condemned the bullies’ actions *and made clear that the coronavirus is not something L.A. residents should be worried about, blaming the spread of misinformation*.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Wait wait wait


Cali is currently on lockdown lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 20, 2020)

Let's place a bet, on which race is actually being the most racist towards Asians. Are we allowed to put a poll up for that?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 20, 2020)

I will say Australia is quite outwardly racist if you look different or ethnocentric if you speak another language.  It is usually from Australian white men and they can get violent at times.

I remember the youtube video where a group of French tourists where singing in French in a public bus and xenophobic Australians (including a dad with a baby carriage) yelling slurs at then and telling them to speak English and someone threw a rock near the window they were standing.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 20, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I *will say Australia is quite outwardly racist if you look different or ethnocentric if you speak another language.  It is usually from Australian white men and they can get violent at times.
> *
> I remember the youtube video where a group of French tourists where singing in French in a public bus and xenophobic Australians (including a dad with a baby carriage) yelling slurs at then and telling them to speak English and someone threw a rock near the window they were standing.



Quite ironic since these lands doesn't belong to them originally, they belonged to the  Aboriginal people who became second-class citizens after they cum. For the rest Anti-Asian racism has always been widespread in the West since the WWII and tensions with China (yellowface, small dick, etc....) also add the fact that their community doesn't complain and protest unlike blacks  when they triggered, Coronavirus was only icing on the cake at this point.

However I don't forget that many Asians also profited greatly from their role as a model minority to distance themselves from other minorities while looking down upon them, Hopefully they learned their lessons, no matter if you are a side bitch, a basic bitch or a premium bitch at the end for your pimp, you still a bitch.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 20, 2020)

Fucking damnit people.....


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 20, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> However I don't forget that many Asians also profited greatly from their role as a model minority to distance themselves from other minorities while looking down upon them, Hopefully they learned their lessons, no matter if you are a side bitch, a basic bitch or a premium bitch at the end for your pimp, you still a bitch.



Asians are doing incredibly well in european countries so whatever choice they're making is probably a good one, violent dumb assholes notwithstanding.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 20, 2020)

I think the issue is that West often stereotypes other races into a group.  Most Western countrries are far away from Asia thus you are less likely to find Asians who are trouble makers or dirt poor since they do not share borders with them and most have money to move there.

Whereas in the US, you will have lots of Latino immigrants due to closeness of country borders compared to Asia so you will have both good and bad people.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 20, 2020)

Sadly these always happen in such times of crisis, it's completely unacceptable, and ironically is unproductive. "Let's physically assault someone that we think is carrying a contagious disease that can spread in the air."

What is unforgivable is the sjws using these incidents to push an agenda, claiming calling it the Chinese virus, or the Wuhan flu is directly responsible for these incidents, while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where the virus came from regardless of what it's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Asians are doing incredibly well in european countries so whatever choice they're making is probably a good one, violent dumb assholes notwithstanding.



So what ??? My point still stand sure Asians is surely the most successful communities in the world but that still doesn't prevent them to be treated like dust when the Coronavirus pop up like the Africans and Ebola or the Arabs and 09/11 despite their role as model minoritie by the same peoples that once praised them.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 20, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Sadly these always happen in such times of crisis, it's completely unacceptable, and ironically is unproductive. "Let's physically assault someone that we think is carrying a contagious disease that can spread in the air."
> 
> What is unforgivable is the sjws using these incidents to push an agenda, claiming calling it the Chinese virus, or the Wuhan flu is directly responsible for these incidents, while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where the virus came from regardless of what it's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name.



Oh go fuck yourself. You know why Trump is calling it this to make it look like it wasn't his fault.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 20, 2020)

luckily I'm self-quarantining my asian ass from racism!


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 20, 2020)

egressmadara said:


> luckily I'm self-quarantining my asian ass from racism!


Never underestimate the hatred of the light color skinned people.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 20, 2020)

Not all Asians are light skin.



Chelydra said:


> Sadly these always happen in such times of crisis, it's completely unacceptable, and ironically is unproductive. "Let's physically assault someone that we think is carrying a contagious disease that can spread in the air."
> 
> What is unforgivable is the sjws using these incidents to push an agenda, claiming calling it the Chinese virus, or the Wuhan flu is directly responsible for these incidents, while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where the virus came from regardless of what it's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name.



Aye, Dios Mío!

You were on the right track until the second paragraph....how typical you blame the left (not a big fan of sjw though) but never Trump amd Republicans who often preach to fear the other especially in Fox News.

And no, I am not saying to open the borders without virus screening either.


----------



## Alita (Mar 20, 2020)

So.....was there some reason the link I posted was replaced with a dancing dude?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 20, 2020)

Probably one of the racist mods did it because they don't want people to know the truth.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow, "racism" against Asians when there's a global crisis going on and virtually everyone is suffering.

This is such an important story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Quite ironic since these lands doesn't belong to them originally, they belonged to the  Aboriginal people who became second-class citizens after they cum. .



What have we been searching alot of I wonder.....


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 20, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Oh go fuck yourself. You know why Trump is calling it this to make it look like it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Let's place a bet, on which race is actually being the most racist towards Asians. Are we allowed to put a poll up for that?



I suspect you’ll be surprised if you actually ask Asians themselves.

I’m an East-Asian and high-school in London wasn’t a fun time in a comprehensive school. The Muslim derived groups were among the worst offenders in racist bullying behaviour, as were the Black kids. And yes, the White kids also engaged in racist bullying, it absolutely sucked being Indian or East-Asian in my high-school but such life isn't always fair.

And hey I’m grateful as in retrospect it taught me the valuable lesson of having a thick skin. I couldn’t care less what people say and envy Americans for their second amendment as the only problem is when things get violent.



CrownedEagle said:


> Quite ironic since these lands doesn't belong to them originally, they belonged to the  Aboriginal people who became second-class citizens after they cum. For the rest Anti-Asian racism has always been widespread in the West since the WWII and tensions with China (yellowface, small dick, etc....) also add the fact that their community doesn't complain and protest unlike blacks  when they triggered, Coronavirus was only icing on the cake at this point.
> 
> However I don't forget that many Asians also profited greatly from their role as a model minority to distance themselves from other minorities while looking down upon them, Hopefully they learned their lessons, no matter if you are a side bitch, a basic bitch or a premium bitch at the end for your pimp, you still a bitch.



Identity politics rubbish.

East-Asians in the west are free to succeed in a free society as is any other community; we have complete freedom of opportunity and most of us have taken that to make something of our community. Plus, we significantly outperform Whites on most socioeconomic measures so spare me this identity politics rubbish.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 20, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> *Identity politics *rubbish.
> 
> East-Asians in the west are free to succeed in a free society as is any other community; we have complete freedom of opportunity and most of us have taken that to make something of our community. Plus, we significantly outperform Whites on most socioeconomic measures so spare me this identity politics rubbish.



Well is a thread about anti asian racism.... for the rest is wrong, Whites are still on the top of things, U.S.A is the first world power and Europe is the wealthiest continent on the Planet right now, all asia countries know this as well as the rest of world.... that why why we have MC Donald and Starbuck all over the globe, that why Paris is the most visited capital in the world and that why millions of people cross the Mediterranean and Altantic to get there... Only domain where Asians outperform White is when it comes to Education that all and that doesn't give them a immunity pass against racism as we can see ...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 20, 2020)

Dude, it's like calling any Asian an Oriental.


----------



## Yonatan (Mar 20, 2020)

Disgusting. Can't we all just get along and survive this crisis?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2020)

Jewish people  were blamed for the black death, I'm just glad we don't have angry mobs coming after us


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 20, 2020)

Didn’t it come from China?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 20, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> What is unforgivable is the sjws using these incidents to push an agenda, claiming calling it the Chinese virus, or the Wuhan flu is directly responsible for these incidents, while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where the virus came from regardless of what it's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name.


How does that help anything though?

All it does is reinforce a racist message and encourage this kind of thinking.  Yes assholes will be assholes, that doesn't mean we need more of them.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 20, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Dude, it's like calling any Asian an Oriental.



Nah man, the virus came from China.



Mintaka said:


> How does that help anything though?
> 
> All it does is reinforce a racist message and encourage this kind of thinking.  Yes assholes will be assholes, that doesn't mean we need more of them.



How does calling a virus the Chinese virus or wuhan flu reinforce racism? Ebola, mers, Marburg, zikia and others come to mind.

Also if we are going to use that logic, doesn't the whole russiagate that we've had to deal with the past three years reinforce hatred, xenophobia and racism against russians?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 20, 2020)

Still more dangerous to walk around with a maga hat during election season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Mar 20, 2020)

How did I know bias and deflecting liars were going to blame Trump for other people's behavior?
Instead of holding people responsible for their actions...?

"Anyway we can get a shot at Trump," huh, you hateful and spiteful rebels?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2020)

Boo fucking hoo


----------



## Superstars (Mar 20, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> Sadly these always happen in such times of crisis, it's completely unacceptable, and ironically is unproductive. "Let's physically assault someone that we think is carrying a contagious disease that can spread in the air."
> 
> What is unforgivable is the sjws using these incidents to push an agenda, claiming calling it the Chinese virus, or the Wuhan flu is directly responsible for these incidents, while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where the virus came from regardless of what it's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name.





Lee-Sensei said:


> Didn’t it come from China?


Remember the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome [MERS virus]

BU BU DAT MUST BE RACES TOOOOOOOOOOO

It's just people being Hell-bound....As usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Easiest way to escape any violence is to excessively cough like you're dying. No one will touch you.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 21, 2020)

The “Chinese virus “ name is more a political game between Trump and China than for racist reasons. Virus or not, China and the US are still at war.


----------



## Zef (Mar 21, 2020)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Didn’t it come from China?


Yes, but China's propaganda is working hard to change that fact.

Few months ago everyone was reporting that it originated in China, but now people are saying its not clear where the virus came from.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Middle East Respiratory Syndrome


Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) is viral respiratory illness that is new to humans. It was first reported in *Saudi Arabia* in 2012 and has since spread to several other countries, including the United States. Most people infected with MERS-CoV developed severe respiratory illness, including fever, cough, and shortness of breath. Many of them have died.

Since Saudi Arabia is it's origin shouldn't we call it the Saudi Arabian Respiratory Syndrome, or Sars for short lol?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2020)

*SARS appeared in 2002 in China*. It spread worldwide within a few months, though it was quickly contained. SARS is a virus transmitted through droplets that enter the air when someone with the disease coughs, sneezes, or talks. No known transmission has occurred since 2004.
Fever, dry cough, headache, muscle aches, and difficulty breathing are symptoms.
No treatment exists except supportive care.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 21, 2020)

Zef said:


> Yes, but China's propaganda is working hard to change that fact.
> 
> Few months ago everyone was reporting that it originated in China, but now people are saying its not clear where the virus came from.


I don’t blame Chinese people for the virus, but China is one of the most racist countries in the world so it’s pretty funny to see Chinese government officials accuse Westerners of being racist.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2020)

Zef said:


> Yes, but China's propaganda is working hard to change that fact.
> 
> Few months ago everyone was reporting that it originated in China, but now people are saying its not clear where the virus came from.


It came from China, but the chinese people aren’t responsible for how microbiology works. 
AIDS came from people eating infected bush meat in Africa.  Should we hate africans for it?


----------



## Zef (Mar 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Should we hate africans for it?


Who said anything about hating anybody?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2020)

Zef said:


> Who said anything about hating anybody?


It was relating to the topics if the thread more than your post.


----------



## Zef (Mar 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> It was relating to the topics if the thread more than your post.


I forgot the thread topic for a moment.


The people assaulting Asians are dumb.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2020)

Zef said:


> I forgot the thread topic for a moment.
> 
> 
> The people assaulting Asians are dumb.


But yes I agree with you that people should acknowledge that it did come from china tho


----------



## wibisana (Mar 21, 2020)

Pretty sure it wasnt racist (intent to be racist),

Great American people just need to be constantly reminded who are the enemy which is China


----------



## stream (Mar 21, 2020)

Chelydra said:


> claiming calling it the Chinese virus, or the Wuhan flu is directly responsible for these incidents, while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where the virus came from regardless of what it's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name.


Sure, sure... It's like when you have a co-worker who's from China, it's *totally ok* to call him "Chinese guy" instead of using his name. After all, "_while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where your co-worker came from regardless of what he's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name_".

Right?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Well is a thread about anti asian racism.... for the rest is wrong, Whites are still on the top of things, U.S.A is the first world power and Europe is the wealthiest continent on the Planet right now, all asia countries know this as well as the rest of world....



Simply a consequence of USA/Europe advancing quicker.

Not that what you're saying is entirely true though, Whites aren't even the highest earners in the USA they're in the middle.

China is well on its way to superiority in economic power at the bare minimum. They've already got pathetic American corporations desperate to lick any fluid that dribbles from any orifice. 



CrownedEagle said:


> that why why we have MC Donald and Starbuck all over the globe, that why Paris is the most visited capital in the world and that why millions of people cross the Mediterranean and Altantic to get there... Only domain where Asians outperform White is when it comes to Education that all and that doesn't give them a immunity pass against racism as we can see ...



I'm pretty sure being surrounded by white people isn't anywhere near the top reasons people visit Paris, it's probably more along the lines of it being a city that like much of Europe has a deep and well known history that's preserved in extremely beautiful landmarks and it being one of the places known for high end food.

Nothing gives you a pass to racism, racists are too stupid to care about anything other than race, obviously if they had brain cells they wouldn't be attacking random Chinese people that have fuck all to do with a virus let loose by a lab incident.
Combine a population of 80 IQ drooling mainstream mongoloids with a worldwide pandemic and you have a formula for this bullshit.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 21, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Simply a consequence of USA/Europe advancing quicker.
> 
> Not that what you're saying is entirely true though, Whites aren't even the highest earners in the USA they're in the middle.
> 
> ...



That right even if the West is at the top right now, Asia will surely became the first world power after some decades, India is already on the way and China have power that almost equal to U.S.A, but even but even if it overtakes the West in term of economy,  they will need more time to overtake them in the sociocultural aspect. For the rest racism is bad of course I don't remember saying the opposite.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 21, 2020)

Now that I think about it, asian americans should put on maga hats when they go out to protect themselves. The type of american who would attack you for looking asian would also be deterred by the maga hat (an asian patriot??). Meanwhile the type of american who would attack you for wearing a hat with a president they don't support would also be deterred by you looking asian (am I racism??). It protects you on both sides.

Don't be scared, be strategic.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> It came from China, but the chinese people aren’t responsible for how microbiology works.
> AIDS came from people eating infected bush meat in Africa.  Should we hate africans for it?


I thought AIDs come from HIV?

Also China did give us Sars. China really is a dirty freaking country not clean country.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2020)

stream said:


> Sure, sure... It's like when you have a co-worker who's from China, it's *totally ok* to call him "Chinese guy" instead of using his name. After all, "_while people are stupid, they aren't so stupid to forget where your co-worker came from regardless of what he's called. And if assholes are going to be racist, it's not gonna be because of a name_".
> 
> Right?


If you want to compare that chinese guy to a virus more power to you.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> I thought AIDs come from HIV?
> 
> Also China did give us Sars. China really is a dirty freaking country not clean country.


They really need to work on that


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2020)

It's probably not a stretch to guess that East Asians are the most common "race" of humans. China, the Koreas, Japan, and ASEAN together add up to more than 1/4 of the world population.

So have some perspective before you look down on them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> It's probably not a stretch to guess that East Asians are the most common "race" of humans. China, the Koreas, Japan, and ASEAN together add up to more than 1/4 of the world population.
> 
> So have some perspective *before you look down on them.*


I've heard the idea that it's alright to punch up. Are you promoting that by accident shadow?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> It's probably not a stretch to guess that East Asians are the most common "race" of humans. China, the Koreas, Japan, and ASEAN together add up to more than 1/4 of the world population.
> 
> So have some perspective before you look down on them.


They are also some of the most xenophobic people on the face of this earth with one particular group committing genocide as we speak.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 21, 2020)

If it helps to contextualize anything, I made a racism collage of how my ignorant brain stereotypes various asian countries at any given time,

Japan,

*Spoiler*: __ 









China,

*Spoiler*: __ 









South Korea,

*Spoiler*: __ 









?other asian country?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> If it helps to contextualize anything, I made a racism collage of how my ignorant brain stereotypes various asian countries at any given time,
> 
> Japan,
> 
> ...


Try your luck


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> If it helps to contextualize anything, I made a racism collage of how my ignorant brain stereotypes various asian countries at any given time,
> 
> Japan,
> 
> ...



Vietnam gets no love.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Try your luck


Inversely Amazing

Not easy to get all that wrong.

Out of 18, you scored 3


Average is 7


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 21, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Inversely Amazing
> 
> Not easy to get all that wrong.
> 
> ...



This test himself is a bit racist, there are tons of japaneses, koreans or chinese that doesn't look like these pictures but they still 100% blood related to these ethnicities, It's the same as saying that all Swedish people are blond with blue eyes and Irish people  are necessarily red-haired.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 21, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) is viral respiratory illness that is new to humans. It was first reported in *Saudi Arabia* in 2012 and has since spread to several other countries, including the United States. Most people infected with MERS-CoV developed severe respiratory illness, including fever, cough, and shortness of breath. Many of them have died.
> 
> Since Saudi Arabia is it's origin shouldn't we call it the Saudi Arabian Respiratory Syndrome, or Sars for short lol?


Even worse right...They labeling all the middle easterner's virus starters...

But since people falsely hate Trump, pretending he embodies everything that is oppressing the minority [rich, white "out of touch" older guy], using a name for a virus where it originated from is "racist" now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> It's the same as saying that all Swedish people are blond with blue eyes and Irish people are necessarily red-haired.


Is that not true..........?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 21, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Is that not true..........?



As true as _all_ Mexicans are short, dark skin, and Amerindian looking (only true for those from the Central and Southern parts of Mexico).

A good number of ethnic Scandinavians are brunettes.  The blonde hair genetics is just fairly more common over there than the rest of Europe.


----------



## WT (Mar 21, 2020)

Amol said:


> Fucking piece of shits.
> This is why in times of crisis it is job of both politicians and media to do everything in their power to not give mob any ideas.
> Like purposefully calling it Chinese Virus when there is another better name is available.
> Doing this only makes innocent Chinese(or Asians) targets. Words have power. It needs to be use carefully.
> I say anyone who caught while committing this kind of crime, throw book at them. Give them highest possible punishment. Make an example out of them so others would think before acting on their racist impulse.



I understand the sentiment but frankly your demand to "throw a book" at anyone who calls it the Chinese virus is a pretty useless one given that the worlds most powerful man has probably coined that term and uses it the most...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2020)

Why did dollar tree let that happen?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah, the bag lady at my grocery store gave me an ugly stare when bagging my groceries.  I live in a predominately non-Hispanic white suburban area and she was most likely making racial assumptions about me in her head (not once did she smile or said anything to me but did for the white lady in front of me on the line) and most likely thought I was carrying the virus....

Fuck you Fox News and Trump for branding "foreigners" (non-whites)  as dangerous when virus knows no borders (even though China should clamp down on wet markets since that was how it started but not due to genetics).

It is annoying how most of these people do not travel far and stay at their McMansions and hog all the sanitizers when the sick and people who travel (like me) need them more.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 21, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> It's probably not a stretch to guess that East Asians are the most common "race" of humans. China, the Koreas, Japan, and ASEAN together add up to more than 1/4 of the world population.
> 
> So have some perspective before you look down on them.


I’ve always wondered why people in the East are so numerous. Are their cultural reasons that explain why East Asians and South Asians have so many children?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 21, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Yeah, the bag lady at my grocery store gave me an ugly stare when bagging my groceries.  I live in *a predominately non-Hispanic white suburban area and she was most likely making racial assumptions about me in her head (not once did she smile or said anything to me but did for the white lady in front of me on the line) and most likely thought I was carrying the virus....*
> 
> Fuck you Fox News and Trump for branding "foreigners" (non-whites)  as dangerous when virus knows no borders (even though China should clamp down on wet markets since that was how it started but not due to genetics).
> 
> It is annoying how most of these people do not travel far and stay at their McMansions and hog all the sanitizers when the sick and people who travel (like me) need them more.



Wait, I thought you were Mexican !?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Wait, I thought you were Mexican !?



I am but most white people in the US (and UK) get my race wrong because I do not look pure Amerindian (stereotypical race for Mexicans which they keep mistakingly labeled as mestizos when it means mixed).  And I am average height with olive, tan skin tone instead of being dark brown (except during the summer).  They usually mistake me as Indian, Middle Eastern (either Muslim or Jewish), or part Asian.

I am first generation Mexican American of  mestizo descent (mix European and Amerindian). My parents immigrated directly from Mexico to live here in the USA and gave birth to me and my siblings. Having an racially ambigously appearance sucks sometimes in predominately non-Hispanic white countries...


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2020)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I’ve always wondered why people in the East are so numerous. Are their cultural reasons that explain why East Asians and South Asians have so many children?



Now you've set me off... 

In pre-modern times, no civilization had access to reliable contraceptives, and therefore *the birth rate in all countries was very nearly the same*. A woman would have about 7 children over the course of her fertile years.

Therefore, the reason for the differences in population is not the birth rate, but the* death rate*. In particular, how many children survive into adulthood to have children of their own. Not all of those 7 kids would actually make it.

While there's "a million ways to die in the West", causes of mass mortality can be simplified to Hunger, Disease, and Violence. Which means that Plenty, Health, and Peace are the keys to high rates of survival (especially child survival) and hence population growth.

Asia east of the Indus has huge populations* especially because they eat rice*, which can feed a very large number of people per acre grown compared to other crops. The technologically advanced civilizations probably also had* relatively good healthcare and hygiene* compared to other pre-industrial societies, in the form of  and . Finally, the region was home to centralized empires that could enforce* relatively good law & order* compared to the constant wars between European states or tribes in other continents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 22, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Now you've set me off...
> 
> In pre-modern times, no civilization had access to reliable contraceptives, and therefore *the birth rate in all countries was very nearly the same*. A woman would have about 7 children over the course of her fertile years.
> 
> ...


Yes, but it’s not as if the Middle East and the West didnt have civilizations of their own. And at least in Modern times, Europeans have take a decisive lead over the rest of the world with other countries only catching up in the last century or two in the case of Japan.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 22, 2020)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Yes, but it’s not as if the Middle East and the West didnt have civilizations of their own. And at least in Modern times, Europeans have take a decisive lead over the rest of the world with other countries only catching up in the last century or two in the case of Japan.


I Think
One of the advantages the east had over the west was the amount of food they made and the farming equipment which made it possible.

western crops you could harvest only once. With rice its possible to harvest multiple times in a year


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2020)

If you're asian and someone bucks up to you just start coughing real hard everywhere to scare them off.


----------



## stream (Mar 22, 2020)

Can you guys give me an idea why toilet paper hoarding is such a huge thing in the US? In Europe, even in Italy, people have been hoarding some stuff like hand sanitizer, but toilet paper is totally not an issue.


----------



## WT (Mar 22, 2020)

stream said:


> Can you guys give me an idea why toilet paper hoarding is such a huge thing in the US? In Europe, even in Italy, people have been hoarding some stuff like hand sanitizer, but toilet paper is totally not an issue.



Americans don't wash their ass after taking a shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2020)

stream said:


> Can you guys give me an idea why toilet paper hoarding is such a huge thing in the US? In Europe, even in Italy, people have been hoarding some stuff like hand sanitizer, but toilet paper is totally not an issue.


The UK is hoarding it too according to two friends I have there. 

Also we don't have bidets here as widely. In public you only see them in Hookah Cafes, places with heavy Middle Eastern influence, etc.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 22, 2020)

Same in Malaysia where they are supposed to wash their ass after taking a shit.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 22, 2020)

People in US & Europe likes to keep shit in their ass.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you're asian and someone bucks up to you just start coughing real hard everywhere to scare them off.



Wouldn't work in Jamaica. Some man sneezed on a bus and got stomped the fuck out. 






> “Before mi could open mi mouth, a pure lick start reach mi. Woman a beat mi, an man a beat mi. Mi affi use mi hands fi cover mi eyes so dem nu juck dem out. All dem a seh a ‘hey boy come off the bus wid yuh coronavirus self’,” Blair said. “A wen the driva see seh dem go fi kill mi, him pull pon the road side an stop, an den him holla pon dem an tell dem fi lef mi alone. All the driva a tell the passenga dem seh him know mi an a so mi always a sneeze, dem seh dem nah travel wid mi, an mi fi come off a di bus.”
> 
> He said that he was pushed from the bus and had to walk more than 10 miles to his home.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 22, 2020)

Gunners said:


> “Before mi could open mi mouth, a pure lick start reach mi. Woman a beat mi, an man a beat mi. Mi affi use mi hands fi cover mi eyes so dem nu juck dem out. All dem a seh a ‘hey boy come off the bus wid yuh coronavirus self’,” Blair said. “A wen the driva see seh dem go fi kill mi, him pull pon the road side an stop, an den him holla pon dem an tell dem fi lef mi alone. All the driva a tell the passenga dem seh him know mi an a so mi always a sneeze, dem seh dem nah travel wid mi, an mi fi come off a di bus.”



not honorable laughing at times like these, but if the man who said this turns out to be a chinese-born jamaican and there's a video available i'm def gonna lose it if i see it (myself a chinese descent, fyi)


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 22, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't work in Jamaica. Some man sneezed on a bus and got stomped the fuck out.



Most white people in my area think any person of color who sneezes or coughs even is already infected.....i sneeze a few times due to allergy reasons and all of sudden: lots of angry eyes.....

Never mind that it all of sudden became cold lately.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2020)

Schneider said:


> not honorable laughing at times like these, but if the man who said this turns out to be a chinese-born jamaican and there's a video available i'm def gonna lose it if i see it (myself a chinese descent, fyi)



You can laugh or you can cry.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't work in Jamaica. Some man sneezed on a bus and got stomped the fuck out.



Those people not realizing that if he had the virus they would have all gotten infected.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Those people not realizing that if he had the virus they would have all gotten infected.


Exactly. When someone coughs I make sure I’m no where near it


----------



## Superstars (Mar 22, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am but most white people in the US (and UK) get my race wrong because I do not look pure Amerindian (stereotypical race for Mexicans which they keep mistakingly labeled as mestizos when it means mixed).  And I am average height with olive, tan skin tone instead of being dark brown (except during the summer).  They usually mistake me as Indian, Middle Eastern (either Muslim or Jewish), or part Asian.
> 
> I am first generation Mexican American of  mestizo descent (mix European and Amerindian). My parents immigrated directly from Mexico to live here in the USA and gave birth to me and my siblings. Having an racially ambigously appearance sucks sometimes in predominately non-Hispanic white countries...


Oh, stop falsely blaming others for the actions of the filthy public.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 22, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Oh, stop falsely blaming others for the actions of the filthy public.



Then blame the guy who enabled the actions of the filthy public. You know, the guy sitting in the Oval Office.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 22, 2020)

It is hard to tell everybody apart though, especially in america. Unless you look -stereotypically japanese/indian/scandinavian/spanish- I'm probably going to get the particulars wrong.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 22, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Then blame the guy who enabled the actions of the filthy public. You know, the guy sitting in the Oval Office.


It's funny, coming from this hypocritical world...

"I'M IN CONTOLZ OF MY OWN LIVEZ"

*Does/say evil acts*

DA DEVIL TRUMP MADE ME DO IT


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 22, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Oh, stop falsely blaming others for the actions of the filthy public.



Oh please!  Americans are very obsessed with finding out your race and are so misinformed when it comes to races.

You guys believe all Mexicans look the same and when we exclaimed otherwise: you are either in denial or become very passive aggressive with them if they do not fit your narrow view on what Mexicans (or other races/ethnicities) are "supposed" to look like.

Trump is not making it easier because he and his base have very defined "expectations" on what the races from Mexico and the Middle East are "suppose" to look like.

Though to be fair, Hollywood does not make it any better either.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 22, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Oh please!  Americans are very obsessed with finding out your race and are so misinformed when it comes to races.
> 
> You guys believe all Mexicans look the same and when we exclaimed otherwise: you are either in denial or become very passive aggressive with them if they do not fit your narrow view on Mexicans (or other races) are "supposed" to look like.


Not me, I know Hispanics don't look the same. I understand being a Mexican is not the same as being Guatemalan.

I will give you that, Americans are stupid and ignorantly labeling people by their race obsession.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 22, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Not me, I know Hispanics don't look the same. I understand being a Mexican is not the same as being Guatemalan.
> 
> I will give you that, Americans are stupid and ignorantly labeling people by their race obsession.



Good for you, but that does not mean it does not happen....especially with security guards at whether they are at sports stadiums, federal buildings, or TSA.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Mar 23, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Vietnam gets no love.


Pho is bae


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 23, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Oh please!  Americans are very obsessed with finding out your race and are so misinformed when it comes to races.
> 
> You guys believe all Mexicans look the same and when we exclaimed otherwise: you are either in denial or become very passive aggressive with them if they do not fit your narrow view on what Mexicans (or other races/ethnicities) are "supposed" to look like.
> 
> ...



Yeah but maybe don't get too in your own head about it. Like imagine if white people were neurotic about our ethnicity and I got mad at you for misidentifying me as scandinavian when I'm germanic. Or if white people thought it was racist when folks joked about having a hard time telling apart Old Stuffy British Man characters in game of thrones (it's actually a pretty diverse european cast, we are not a monolith ). Hell, I mixed up two GoT characters when season two was airing because a bunch of new characters showed up, and I'm white.

The only time I can spot an irish fellow is when he's pale and freckled and has red hair even though I know some irish people are fair skinned and have brown hair. It's not a big deal imo.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 23, 2020)

I find it disturbing that we seem to be too preoccupied with hurting the sensitivities of the Chinese rather than address their unsanitary and barbaric eating habits.

I don't see all this energy when it comes criticising that. And guess what, if we're too afraid to criticise them, this scenario will repeat itself in the form of Covid-20, 21, 22, etc.

In a globalised world, we can't hide behind the "oh it's their culture so their problem" since travel is common, diseases are no longer contained in a region but can easily go global, i.e., the pandemic we're currently experiencing


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 23, 2020)

Zenith said:


> I find it disturbing that we seem to be too preoccupied with hurting the sensitivities of rhe the Chinese rather than address their unsanitary and barbaric eating habits.
> 
> I don't see all this energy when it comes criticising that. And guess what, if we're too afraid to criticise them, this scenario will repeat itself in the form of Covid-20, 21, 22, etc.
> 
> In a globalised wolrd, we can't hide behind the "oh it's their culture so their problem" since travel is common, diseases are no more contained in a region, i.e., the pandemic we're currently experiencing



It's the wet markets more than the meat itself, right? Having live animals in a big market like that.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 23, 2020)

Take a look here.





> WASHINGTON — Yuanyuan Zhu was walking to her gym in San Francisco on March 9, thinking the workout could be her last for a while, when she noticed that a man was shouting at her. He was yelling an expletive about China. Then a bus passed, she recalled, and he screamed after it, “Run them over.”
> 
> She tried to keep her distance, but when the light changed, she was stuck waiting with him at the crosswalk. She could feel him staring at her. And then, suddenly, she felt it: his saliva hitting her face and her favorite sweater.
> 
> ...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 23, 2020)

^And that's in san francisco. 

The hell's the matter with people, yelling at a girl walking down the street.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2020)

> Yuanyuan Zhu



*Zhu Yuanyuan.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> *Zhu Yuanyuan.


Not in American. Please ban yourself.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 23, 2020)

Zenith said:


> I find it disturbing that we seem to be too preoccupied with hurting the sensitivities of the Chinese rather than address their unsanitary and barbaric eating habits.
> 
> I don't see all this energy when it comes criticizing that. And guess what, if we're too afraid to criticize them, this scenario will repeat itself in the form of Covid-20, 21, 22, etc.
> 
> In a globalized world, we can't hide behind the "oh it's their culture so their problem" since travel is common, diseases are no longer contained in a region but can be easily go global, i.e., the pandemic we're currently experiencing


I mean We can tackle both issues can't we?

There's the issue of Chinese people eating Animals that aren't in western super markets and the issues that come with it.

and There's this issue which will get worse for Asians and those of Asian decent getting blamed by white America for losing their jobs and getting laid off. When they might never have lived a single day in China or eaten or taken part in a wet market at all.

A lot of people in this thread are not seeing that when this Virus is over the aftermath will not be pretty for Chinese Americans. We'll be blamed for the loss of Jobs and the death of loved ones because of a communist government we fled from and don't support fucked up with the virus control. Some of us have never used or been to wet markets or even been in China itself.

You don't blame Syrian refugees for ISIS but that's whats gonna happen here


----------



## Zenith (Mar 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> I mean We can tackle both issues can't we?



Por que no los dos indeed



> There's the issue of Chinese people eating Animals that aren't in western super markets and the issues that come with it.



I've been doing a bit of research since the virus went global and what I've seen is quite grotesque. It's not even the fact the they eat animals we don't, it's that they do it while the very thing is still alive. So not only is it revolting from an animal cruelty perspective but extremely unsanitary due to viruses being transferred live from animal to human.

The worst thing of all is the callous response from the Chinese. They will literally go back to eating anything that walks, if they haven't already, despite being the origin of this pandemic that has led to thousands of deaths already. You'd expect that a bit of introspection was in order, but apparently not.



> and There's this issue which will get worse for Asians and those of Asian decent getting blamed by white America for losing their jobs and getting laid off. When they might never have lived a single day in China or eaten or taken part in a wet market at all.
> 
> A lot of people in this thread are not seeing that when this Virus is over the aftermath will not be pretty for Chinese Americans. We'll be blamed for the loss of Jobs and the death of loved ones because of a communist government we fled from and don't support fucked up with the virus control. Some of us have never used or been to wet markets or even been in China itself.



"Blame" is perhaps wrong but anger is understandable. From the point of view of those who have already lost closed ones, or will in the future, the deaths are directly attributable to this exogenous shock made in China. Which could've been prevented if the Chinese had eating practices in line with the 21st century.

It's nonetheless unfortunate for Asians who were born/raised out of China but such is life. If we view this incidents under the lenses of a utilitarian, then a net result of this rise in animosity against Chinese will perhaps trigger a very much needed reform of the unsanitary conditions of not just the live animal markets but the wider callous culture in general (the poaching of animals in Africa and their extinction, etc.).



> You don't blame Syrian refugees for ISIS but that's whats gonna happen here



Except they do. Syrians and other middle easterners do get blamed a lot for the "decline of the West" (internet speak for a lot is happening in the economy, I don't know what or why so I'm just going to blame some people from far away who don't look like me).

I think what is happening here is that, for the first time, Asians in the West are being affected by negative stereotypes instead of the model minority one so I Imagine it's a bit shocking to adjust to this new reality.


----------



## hammer (Mar 23, 2020)

Zenith said:


> I think what is happening here is that, for the first time, Asians in the West are being affected by negative stereotypes instead of the model minority one so I Imagine it's a bit shocking to adjust to this new reality.


it actually isn't the first time for Asian Americans, something similar happened before and America tried to quarantine  Asian communities and even gave exemptions to white people in those communities. Even going as far as giving them contaminated vaccines.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 23, 2020)

Zenith said:


> I think what is happening here is that, for the first time, Asians in the West are being affected by negative stereotypes instead of the model minority one so I Imagine it's a bit shocking to adjust to this new reality.



This isn't a new reality for us it's going back to an old one, before WW2 white Americans thought of us as pollutants and a plague the one thing that was ruining the untouched wild west.


> “About 3,000 people congregated quickly in the area, shouting, ‘Stamp out the yellow plague.’ Destruction of the Chinese ghetto ensued.”




it's why they banned us from the US in the first place

The model minority crap didn't start until WW2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2020)

This story is nonsense.


----------



## Alita (Mar 23, 2020)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Didn’t it come from China?



The coronavirus originated in bats, not Chinese people.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 23, 2020)

Bats that are in China. So it's OK to call it the "China virus."


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2020)

For perspective...

*Population (billion) *

1. Asia, minus China & India (1.83)
2. China (1.40)
3. India (1.35)
4. Africa (1.22)
5. Americas (1.00)
6. Europe (0.74)
7. Oceania (0.04)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> The coronavirus originated in bats, not Chinese people.





Superstars said:


> Bats that are in China. So it's OK to call it the "China virus."


Bats in a Chinese wetmarket made by chinese people in chinese cages made to be eaten by chinese people with chinese state protections. I wish the lab near the wetmarkets actually did it's job, but it clearly can't when the government hushes it up for so long.
If china wanted to show good will they would have taken control of the situation they knew was there and already had a vaccine for the rest of the world if it somehow broke out. They didn't. So much for comrades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 24, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> For perspective...
> 
> *Population (billion) *
> 
> ...



What your point here ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> What your point here ?


I'm leaning on "They're going to outbreed you." or "By percentage racism against Asians is pretty low versus it's overall world population."


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 24, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm leaning on "They're going to outbreed you." or "By percentage racism against Asians is pretty low versus it's overall world population."



That still doesn't change anything, the racism that asians face actually  is found in America and Europe, where they live as minorities, this is the racism that we talking about, The exploding birthrate in Asia just created more poverty and incels living with their parents past 25y .Also being more numerous doesn't change anything since Indians and Africans face more discrimination than European even in their own countries despite being fewer, It a matter of power and America and Europe are still far ahead in this domain.


----------



## Alita (Mar 24, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bats in a Chinese wetmarket made by chinese people in chinese cages made to be eaten by chinese people with chinese state protections. I wish the lab near the wetmarkets actually did it's job, but it clearly can't when the government hushes it up for so long.
> If china wanted to show good will they would have taken control of the situation they knew was there and already had a vaccine for the rest of the world if it somehow broke out. They didn't. So much for comrades.



That name gives the impression that the virus comes from Chinese people and that they are the cause/origin when they clearly are not. It's a reason why these racist attacks towards Asians are happening in the first place.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 24, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> That name gives the impression that the virus comes from Chinese people and that they are the cause/origin when they clearly are not. It's a reason why these racist attacks towards Asians are happening in the first place.



"Racism" whether it's true or not, is not the most important thing in the universe. People like you seem to operate under the assumption that the world should stop its revolutions in its track because of "racist" incidents. 

I just woke up to a headline from the FT stating that 500 are declared dead in just the last 24 hours in Spain. A bunch of Asians receiving mean words does not compare to the damage done worldwide. It's not even close.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenith (Mar 24, 2020)

hammer said:


> it actually isn't the first time for Asian Americans, something similar happened before and America tried to quarantine  Asian communities and even gave exemptions to white people in those communities. Even going as far as giving them contaminated vaccines.



If we go further back enough, everyone was oppressed.



makeoutparadise said:


> This isn't a new reality for us it's going back to an old one, before WW2 white Americans thought of us as pollutants and a plague the one thing that was ruining the untouched wild west.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's unfortunate but every other group also faced discrimination at one point in history. 

I'm discussing the now and the future and I don't see the same energy being reserved to bring about the much needed changes in China to prevent Covid-20, 21, etc. from happening again, because believe me it will. 

The reason why this pandemic broke out in the first place is because as a society we put emotions and feelings above utility and doing the right thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alita (Mar 24, 2020)

Zenith said:


> "Racism" whether it's true or not, is not the most important thing in the universe. People like you seem to operate under the assumption that the world should stop its revolutions in its track because of "racist" incidents.
> 
> I just woke up to a headline from the FT stating that 500 are declared dead in just the last 24 hours in Spain. A bunch of Asians receiving mean words does not compare to the damage done worldwide. It's not even close.



I never said it was but it is still a major issue that we should not ignore. Nobody is saying you can't also talk about other important issues.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm Asian, am I in danger?


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2020)

Zenith said:


> If we go further back enough, everyone was oppressed.


what dose that have to do with anything, where talking about specifically Asian people in the states.


----------



## Kassididdy956 (Mar 24, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> It came from China, but the chinese people aren’t responsible for how microbiology works.
> AIDS came from people eating infected bush meat in Africa.  Should we hate africans for it?


People already do. But you should leave Africans out of this. Asians should stand up for themselves. This isn't on Africans


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 24, 2020)

The aids crisis definitely contributed to homophobia in the west, but that was much more deadly than corona and I think at the time people were even worried it was going to become airborne.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> That name gives the impression that the virus comes from Chinese people and that they are the cause/origin when they clearly are not.


Is it not whitey's fault for the black man's suffering? 


CrownedEagle said:


> That still doesn't change anything, the racism that asians face actually  is found in America and Europe, where they live as minorities, this is the racism that we talking about, The exploding birthrate in Asia just created more poverty and incels living with their parents past 25y .Also being more numerous doesn't change anything since Indians and Africans face more discrimination than European even in their own countries despite being fewer, It a matter of power and America and Europe are still far ahead in this domain.


"Blub blub blub power+prejudice = racism"


----------



## NPC (Mar 24, 2020)

Saishin said:


> I'm Asian, am I in danger?


yes, beware where you walking by


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2020)

NPC said:


> yes, beware where you walking by


I'm from Philadelphia.  I'm also black. And trust me these dudes would've done the same to me. There's certain areas you just don't walk through alone at night  without a pistol.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 24, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> That name gives the impression that the virus comes from Chinese people and that they are the cause/origin when they clearly are not. It's a reason why these racist attacks towards Asians are happening in the first place.


Not really, people were racist towards Muslims when 9/11 broke out under Bush.
Even the widespread shootings under Obama had dissension towards the Muslim world too.
It's the same here. People are using any excuse to demonstrate their hate, twisting opportunity to do so.

You know people are desperately wicked, a Biblical truth, They are doing their nature.



NPC said:


> yes, beware where you walking by


Wow, you guys let the twig arm band walk around playing the song tough?
Notice how the soyboy's picked on someone they thought they could take.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2020)

NPC said:


> yes, beware where you walking by





~Gesy~ said:


> I'm from Philadelphia.  I'm also black. And trust me these dudes would've done the same to me. There's certain areas you just don't walk through alone at night  without a pistol.



@~Gesy~ is right.

If I had things my way, people would be hanged for random acts of violence. I appreciate that people have disagreements and will not always settle it in a peaceful manner; those are not the actions I would look to stamp out completely. 

What I want to remove is the senseless violence, the type of violence that people commit for the sake of amusement.

People would say I'm wrong for wanting someone executed over an assault but he could have easily landed on his head and died.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 24, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yeah but maybe don't get too in your own head about it. Like imagine if white people were neurotic about our ethnicity and I got mad at you for misidentifying me as scandinavian when I'm germanic. Or if white people thought it was racist when folks joked about having a hard time telling apart Old Stuffy British Man characters in game of thrones (it's actually a pretty diverse european cast, we are not a monolith ). Hell, I mixed up two GoT characters when season two was airing because a bunch of new characters showed up, and I'm white.
> 
> The only time I can spot an irish fellow is when he's pale and freckled and has red hair even though I know some irish people are fair skinned and have brown hair. It's not a big deal imo.



That rarely happens from non-whites to whites since most non-whites view white people as the same (despite the different ethnicities).  They only treat the Mediterraneans as not really white due to their usual darker features (as well as Middle Easterners).

For me: it gets annoying when I constantly hear  "I did not know Mexicans wear glasses and can grow taller than 5'3" ...Or if I do something slightly smart or cultural (reads books during free time) or know how to use computers, coworkers then keep insisting I must be "insert" model minority since Mexicans are usually only garderners or janitors !


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> That rarely happens from non-whites to whites since most non-whites view white people as the same (despite the different ethnicities).  They only treat the Mediterraneans as not really white due to their usual darker features (as well as Middle Easterners).
> 
> For me: it gets annoying when I constantly hear  "I did not know Mexicans wear glasses and can grow taller than 5'3" ...Or if I do something slightly smart or cultural (reads books during free time) or know how to use computers, coworkers then keep insisting I must be "insert" model minority since Mexicans are usually only garderners or janitors !


actually Irish people were not considered "white" for a long time in America

A Teacher told my mom in front of the principal of my school(who also went to school with my mom for their teaching degree) that she knows that the essay wasn't in "my words" and my grandma was also the principals teacher.  bitch tried to act like I was stupid in front of her bosses teacher.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 25, 2020)

But they are considered white now.....Which is stupid since ethnic Irish have always been white it is just America at that time did not consider non-protestant whites as white due to stupid assumption that your religion matches your race and excuse to discriminate against you.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

I might be wrong but it looks like the irish not being considered white is a dumbsmart The Root article that blew up but it's just talking about how there were lower socioeconomic groups back in the day because the irish have been shit on since forever. The irish were always white. They were not segregated during jim crow, they were allowed into the same schools as white kids, their marriages with white americans were not 'interracial', they were white by law. etc They were just looked down on.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh my bad it came from this scholar named ignatiev who famously said "treason to whiteness is loyalty to humanity", sounds legit.





> Ignatiev also wrote... 'Make no mistake about it: we intend to keep bashing the dead white males, and the live ones, and the females too, until the social construct known as "the white race" is destroyed—not "deconstructed" but destroyed'.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

It's more so Irish and the polish were not considered "anglo-saxon" or some shit they changed that definition several times this was also when the KKK was rampant and didn't like Catholics.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 25, 2020)

I mean shit Poles still aren't White in Europe lol.

BREXIT SEND THE FUCKING SLAVS HOME


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I mean shit Poles still aren't White in Europe lol.
> 
> BREXIT SEND THE FUCKING SLAVS HOME



Is that bullshit or no?

I get what people like ignatiev are doing in that they're not talking about white people they're talking about 'whiteness' as a construct of elitism and supremacy and that's why it must be destroyed and also why they can start claiming other whites don't qualify as 'white' when they're looked down on, but that's academic creative writing. The polish are white, they're recognized as white, they're just looked down on.

Latin americans don't really do this but AAs do. Like talking about how another black guy isn't "black". They don't mean he isn't dark skinned, they mean he doesn't live up to the expectations of their culture.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 25, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I mean shit Poles still aren't White in Europe lol.
> 
> BREXIT SEND THE FUCKING SLAVS HOME





reiatsuflow said:


> Is that bullshit or no?
> 
> I get what people like ignatiev are doing in that they're not talking about white people they're talking about 'whiteness' as a construct of elitism and supremacy and that's why it must be destroyed and also why they can start claiming other whites don't qualify as 'white' when they're looked down on, but that's academic creative writing. The polish are white, they're recognized as white, they're just looked down on.
> 
> Latin americans don't really do this but AAs do. Like talking about how another black guy isn't "black". They don't mean he isn't dark skinned, they mean he doesn't live up to the expectations of their culture.



Yes it’s bullshit.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 25, 2020)

There's a lot of footage of asians deliberately spreading the disease, sneezing on fruit, spitting on elevator buttons, etc.  Most likely sleeper agents for the CCP, racist attacks are going to continue because of shit like that and innocent people will be caught in the crossfire


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 25, 2020)

ThEreS nOthIng WroNg wItH cAllinG iT Chinese Flu. [HASHTAG]#Based[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#LibCucks[/HASHTAG]


----------



## The Great One (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuck Chinese sensitivity.

I have seen videos of how they treat dog and cats.

And that motherfucking country does nothing about it, actually most of mainland actually defends that barbarism with their whataboutism.

This entire bullshit is on them.


----------



## The Great One (Mar 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am more concerned about how they treat other humans than about how they treat cats and dogs; their government is disturbingly similar to that from _1984_ by George Orwell, encouraging citizens to report dissidents to the government so that they can maintain a high social status and censoring freedom of information; the fact that the western world tolerates such abuses of human rights is appalling.


Since when Western World care about abuse and human rights?

Their one of the biggest Allies are nations like Saudi Arab, Pakistan.


----------



## The Great One (Mar 25, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> If it was only China .... Even if China has the largest Asian number in km2, Asia is a vast continent and has 47 countries and they don't all eat Cat and Dog not to mention the Asian community in Europe and America.


I'm an Indian.

And it's still Chinese responsibility.

After watching those monsters torturing dogs in Yulin made me care less about the suffering China went through WW2 or under Mao.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2020)

The Great One said:


> Since when Western World care about abuse and human rights?
> 
> Their one of the biggest Allies are nations like Saudi Arab, Pakistan.



That is because Donald Trump wants to be a dictator, like the rulers of those nations, but most of the nations in the west were founded on the ideals of freedom, liberty, and democracy; before the United States was founded, the ideas of having freedom of speech and the freedom to bare arms being explicitly spelled out by the government were radical ideas, but they are now mainstream, thankfully.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

ITT: “This story is nonsense the chinese people aren’t being discriminated against.”

Also ITT: “Chinese people are barbaric fuck the Ch**ks and their feelings”



The Great One said:


> Fuck Chinese sensitivity.
> 
> I have seen videos of how they treat dog and cats.
> 
> ...


Alot of Americans consider how we treat our own live stock as inhumane and cruel
Caged chickens, pigs being given only enough room to stand up, geese being force fed food.

Words like “barbaric” are dehumanizing


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

The Great One said:


> I'm an Indian.
> 
> And it's still Chinese responsibility.
> 
> After watching those monsters torturing dogs in Yulin made me care less about the suffering China went through WW2 or under Mao.


White people are known for Animal cruelty as well
There’ve been people who microwaved kittnes
Gina Robins cooked kitten to death in microwave http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-15856146

who have killed puppies.


even left their dogs in cages submerged in water during hurricanes
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...d-submerged-crate-other-pets-shuttled-n910181


should we generalize all white people ass barbaric now?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

"Racist attacks against asians continue to rise as the coronavirus threat grows" now describes the actual content of the thread. We did it heroes.


----------



## Justiciar (Mar 25, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> should we generalize all white people ass barbaric now?


Individuals don't define cultures, people do.

Here in the First World we have laws against improper treatments of animals, whether they're pets or cattle. These are laws, we, as a people wrote and abide by. You don't have these laws in China.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> Individuals don't define cultures, people do.
> 
> Here in the First World we have laws against improper treatments of animals, whether they're pets or cattle. These are laws, we, as a people designed. You don't have these laws in China.


true  but the same thing could be said to great one tho.

so he saw some shitty individuals  hurting dogs in a video who happen to be chinese.

now he has no sympathy for the millions who died of starvation due to mao?

God help him if he surfs the internet long enough and sees jewish individuals being dicks


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

Chinese americans aren't chinese though, they're american. I was just yelling at mop about this in the convo thread. So they have nothing to do with the wet markets.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> Individuals don't define cultures, people do.
> 
> Here in the First World we have laws against improper treatments of animals, whether they're pets or cattle. These are laws, we, as a people wrote and abide by. You don't have these laws in China.


you say that like it isn't illegal to eat dogs in China


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Chinese americans aren't chinese though, they're american. I was just yelling at mop about this in the convo thread. So they have nothing to do with the wet markets.


Still have to put down that Im chinese in the census tho


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 25, 2020)

The fuck is wrong with all of you?

Just because racism is in the title doesn't mean you can just have at it.


----------



## Justiciar (Mar 25, 2020)

hammer said:


> you say that like it isn't illegal to eat dogs in China


It isn't.



> Roughly 10–20 million dogs are killed for consumption in China each year, making the country the world's largest consumer of dog meat. Consuming dog meat is not illegal in , and the Chinese Ministry of Agriculture has never issued quarantine procedures for slaughtering dogs. Selling dog meat as food is against the Food Safety Law of the People's Republic of China. According to the Animal Epidemic Prevention Law of the People's Republic of China (2013 Amendment), dogs need to be vaccinated. Dogs for eating are not vaccinated, so they are illegal to transport or to sell.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Still have to put down that Im chinese in the census tho


How do you feel about that actually, my ethnicity isn't even on the census I had to do for new york state exams and they said clearly pick _one _so I can't even make something close,


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> It isn't.


it's illegal


----------



## Justiciar (Mar 25, 2020)

hammer said:


> it's illegal


Can't you read?

"Consuming dog meat is not illegal in mainland China"


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> Can't you read?
> 
> "Consuming dog meat is not illegal in mainland China"


I was in china when they made it illegal


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

hammer said:


> How do you feel about that actually, my ethnicity isn't even on the census I had to do for new york state exams and they said clearly pick _one _so I can't even make something close,


I make sure I put it down so that government sees me and I’m counted.
If asians aren’t represented in stats then the government won’t listen or give a shit about us. 

 Being mixed I would prefer the “one or more races” they have on some forms


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

It sounds like the corona might fast track china's tampdown on wild animal consumption.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-city-in-china-to-ban-eating-of-dogs-and-cats



> *Shenzhen could be first city in China to ban eating of dogs and cats*
> 
> Shenzhen is set to become the first city in mainland China to ban the eating of dogs and cats, if a draft regulation released by the municipal government in a wider push to restrict the consumption of wild animals is approved.
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> I make sure I put it down so that government sees me and I’m counted.
> If asians aren’t represented in stats then the government won’t listen or give a shit about us.
> 
> Being mixed I would prefer the “one or more races” they have on some forms


for me it seems they are so specific that it's like they are purposefully excluding me.


reiatsuflow said:


> It sounds like the corona might fast track china's tampdown on wild animal consumption.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-city-in-china-to-ban-eating-of-dogs-and-cats



that article is a few years old now, in most of china finding dog hotpot is extremely difficult and you generally how to go up the mountains to a secret village.

also who cares if Fred eats Fido, thats no reason to be happy Tom dies from Corona.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Mar 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> It sounds like the corona might fast track china's tampdown on wild animal consumption.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-city-in-china-to-ban-eating-of-dogs-and-cats



By the way, this pandemic is 100% China’s fault.

Viruses mostly mutate in animals and bats are among the worst vector you can eat as they have weak immune function as part of their biology. There’s literally scientific papers by Chinese scientists in China to that effect after the SARS epidemic.

Carnivorous land animals generally don’t eat other carnivorous animals partly because the parasitic load increases up the food chain. And eating a highly diverse meat diet with many different species is also dumb because it exposes you to a greater diversity of parasites (increasing the probability of cross species transmission).

In a more isolated world, China’s culture of eating everything that moves would routinely spread these sorts of zoonotic diseases across the Chinese population.

East-Asians need to cut this retarded cultural habit of eating all sorts of meat.

There’s a reason why domesticated animals are almost universal meats consumed by humans. They’ve literally evolved for human consumption at this point after 10,000 years of selective-breeding and evolution for relatively safe human consumption is probably a thing.

I’m all for liberty but it’s a fact that East-Asian meat-eating habits is a public-health hazard and it’s not ‘racist’ to point this out – Chinese scientists have literally pointed this out in response to things like SARS1.

Going forward, this information should be promulgated and cases like SARS1/SARS2 can be used as examples in high-school biology textbooks for zoonosis etc – people are at liberty to do what they want but believing that the earth is flat is dumb, as is the idea that eating anything is safe in terms of individual and public-health safety in the long run.

If East-Asians want to be the equivalent of the Muslim world in believing their own brand of creationism (in this case a denial of the public health implications of meat based diets) they’re at liberty to do so but biologists / public health people shouldn’t cave in to political correctness over this.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

hammer said:


> for me it seems they are so specific that it's like they are purposefully excluding me.


Waay back in the 1800s Alot of Chinese had to put themselves down as white becuase they had no option


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 25, 2020)

The Great One said:


> I'm an Indian.
> 
> And it's still Chinese responsibility.
> 
> After watching those monsters torturing dogs in Yulin made me care less about the suffering China went through WW2 or under Mao.



Racism doesn't make difference between nationality or ethnicities, all brown people are the same, all white people are the same and all yellow people are the same, I hate china gouv and politic but i don't see why other east asian should face discrimination here when they no buissness in this virus, if anything they surely get the worse of this, also eating dog isn't a speciality of chineses countries like Vietnam, Nigeria, Artic and even Switzerland continue to eat them even if not at the same scale. and let's not be hypocritical here, I love dogs but animals like rabbits and pigs undergo the same type of inhuman treatment in the West and no one bat a eye about this.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Waay back in the 1800s Alot of Chinese had to put themselves down as white becuase they had no option


I remember reading they had to redefine white because Chinese and Indians qualified for Anglo-Saxon


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 25, 2020)

hammer said:


> I remember reading they had to redefine white because Chinese and Indians qualified for Anglo-Saxon


There was a supreme court case about it


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> There was a supreme court case about it


it seems people forget how their ancestors were treated the concept of a " ideal minority" is so insulting to me and should be insulting to Asians as well because to me it implies we are all still lesser


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2020)

hammer said:


> that article is a few years old now, in most of china finding dog hotpot is extremely difficult and you generally how to go up the mountains to a secret village.



The article isn't even a month old


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The article isn't even a month old


oh shit it has the same title as one I read back in 2018


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 25, 2020)

Also rejoice Trump ask to protect Asian Communities after his tweets, I guess his communication team reminded him that the election was this year


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 25, 2020)

Virus that brings the whole world to a standstill that originated from Wuhan, China 

Trumps fault


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 26, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Virus that brings the whole world to a standstill that originated from Wuhan, China
> 
> Trumps fault


Every Chinese person in America is responsible for the virus yes?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Every Chinese person in America is responsible for the virus yes?


----------



## The Great One (Mar 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> ITT: “This story is nonsense the chinese people aren’t being discriminated against.”
> 
> Also ITT: “Chinese people are barbaric fuck the Ch**ks and their feelings”
> 
> ...


None of live stocks in US/Europe or in most of world are turture before being killed off.

Even here in India, we simply cut Goat's head off quickly or bash chicken in back to knock it out in US/EU they simply kill the livestock with a quick shock to Brain.

But in China they purpose fully turture Dogs and cats in various means because they believe it makes meat tastier and has Health benefits(You can search videos in net) they also steal pets to eat em.

Am I dehumanizing them? Fuck yeah I'm dehumanizing them, because they are barbaric.


----------



## The Great One (Mar 26, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Racism doesn't make difference between nationality or ethnicities, all brown people are the same, all white people are the same and all yellow people are the same, I hate china gouv and politic but i don't see why other east asian should face discrimination here when they no buissness in this virus, if anything they surely get the worse of this, also eating dog isn't a speciality of chineses countries like Vietnam, Nigeria, Artic and even Switzerland continue to eat them even if not at the same scale. and let's not be hypocritical here, I love dogs but animals like rabbits and pigs undergo the same type of inhuman treatment in the West and no one bat a eye about this.


Does people in west believes that torturing Rabbits and Pigs before their death makes meat tastier and healthier?

This shit is not about eating dogs its about torturing them horribly before killing them off... You can literally search videos for those.

- No one bats an eye of Killing your enemies during war.
- But Torture and mutilation of fallen bodies is condemned upon.


----------



## The Great One (Mar 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> White people are known for Animal cruelty as well
> There’ve been people who microwaved kittnes
> Gina Robins cooked kitten to death in microwave http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-15856146
> 
> ...


And how many of white people defends that shit? 

In China not only they defends that bs but think torturing Dogs/Cats before Killing them makes meat tastier and has Health benefits.

That's the fucking difference.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

The Great One said:


> And how many of white people defends that shit?
> 
> In China not only they defends that bs but think torturing Dogs/Cats before Killing them makes meat tastier and has Health benefits.
> 
> That's the fucking difference.


first of fucking all, you don't go to walmart and get fucking boiled dog it is heavily looked down upon, second of fucking all we are talking about AMERICANS who happen to be asian.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 26, 2020)

The Great One said:


> And how many of white people defends that shit?
> 
> *In China not only they defends that bs but think torturing Dogs/Cats before Killing them makes meat tastier and has Health benefits.*
> 
> That's the fucking difference.


lot of wild claims there


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> lot of wild claims there


I have heard of this but it's very rare hell I've met more South Koreans who eat dogs than Chinese


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2020)

Let's not drag south korea into this. Their music is very catchy. Good movies too.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Let's not drag south korea into this. Their music is very catchy. Good movies too.


but dog eating bad


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Let's not drag south korea into this. Their music is very catchy. Good movies too.


Do you know what else is catchy?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 26, 2020)

Which again has nothing to do with the attacks on asian Americans for a virus they didn't make


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

>be 3th generation american
>also be blamed for dog eating in Asia


----------



## The Great One (Mar 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Let's not drag south korea into this. Their music is very catchy. Good movies too.


Why not? Because they have K pop?

But still Koreans are at least changing shit and closing down dog meat farms, unlike China, Yulin is not even acknowledging that shit.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do you know what else is catchy?


I'd catch that for some of dat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

dog meat isn't even the rumored cause of Corona, its supposedly bats so re we even talking about dogs in a Corona thread.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 26, 2020)

hammer said:


> dog meat isn't even the rumored cause of Corona, its supposedly bats so re we even talking about dogs in a Corona thread.


Becuase apparently eating dog meat means we don't have to give a shit about Asians getting attacked for Covid-19


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2020)

hammer said:


> dog meat isn't even the rumored cause of Corona, its supposedly bats so re we even talking about dogs in a Corona thread.



Open season on china I guess so everybody's getting their dig in.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Becuase apparently eating dog meat means we don't have to give a shit about Asians getting attacked for Covid-19


it's fucking stupid, I bet you the same person who hates Chinese because "only they eat dogs" or some shit would get mad if I say Indians eat cow shit. It's such an outlandish claim.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Open season on china I guess so everybody's getting their dig in.


it's ridiculous because I have Korean friends who don't want to tell people they tried dog because other people talk about how much they hate chinese people for dog eating.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 26, 2020)

It also has nothing to do with eating bats, or dogs or whatever.





> Scientists are still trying to figure out the source of COVID-19, but there is no evidence that the outbreak began because of meat consumption.



So can we end the racist bullshit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't like how they censor our movies with their bullshit


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

Mintaka said:


> It also has NOTHING TO DO WITH EATING BATS.


thank you, I say supposedly because I was being snark poor women in the bat soup photo wasn't even eating food made in china


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2020)

hammer said:


> I was in china when they made it illegal


Wetmarkets were made illegal for a while then legal again when everyone wasn't looking, so I'm not so sure how well that holds up.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wetmarkets were made illegal for a while then legal again when everyone wasn't looking, so I'm not so sure how well that holds up.


that is fair enough, but I just feel I need to stress some 90 year old man eating a dog in yulin has _nothing _to do with a 14 year old being asked if he/she has corona.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Mar 26, 2020)

The Great One said:


> Does people in west believes that torturing Rabbits and Pigs before their death makes meat tastier and healthier?
> 
> This shit is not about eating dogs its about torturing them horribly before killing them off... You can literally search videos for those.
> 
> ...



Again, but what does this have to do with other asians people who face racism because of Coronavirus, most of them have never set foot in china before and can't even write their name in Mandarin.


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Mar 26, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Same in Malaysia where they are supposed to wash their ass after taking a shit.


Exactly  malay they wash it but different  race idk


----------



## Schneider (Mar 26, 2020)

hammer said:


> dog meat isn't even the rumored cause of Corona, its supposedly bats so re we even talking about dogs in a Corona thread.



pangolins, actually. and the critters may have gotten it from bats. and i'm sure bats arent even part of chinese or hubei cuisine. but pangolins were _supposedly_ present in some tcm, but so far the only solid proof we have is the huanan seafood market and the wuhan city buffet were one of the earliest clusters of epidemic.

if you see people lashing out against chinese & _other asians _over many forms of ridiculous claims chances are its not even about covid19 anymore. they simply dislike asians in the first place and the pandemic only provided the suitable climate to lash out. dont even bother wasting time on this.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2020)

Schneider said:


> pangolins, actually. and the critters may have gotten it from bats. and i'm sure bats arent even part of chinese or hubei cuisine. but pangolins were _supposedly_ present in some tcm, but so far the only solid proof we have is the huanan seafood market and the wuhan city buffet were one of the earliest clusters of epidemic.
> 
> if you see people lashing out against chinese & _other asians _over many forms of ridiculous claims chances are its not even about covid19 anymore. they simply dislike asians in the first place and the pandemic only provided the suitable climate to lash out. dont even bother wasting time on this.


what's ridiculous is when I see Americans list Snakes as nasty shit Chinese people eat like Texans don't beer batter that shit.  I also hope and I don't want to come off as snarky or anything but I honestly hope Asians in western countries wake up.  This idea of an "ideal minority" or "I was able to pick myself up why not black or Latinos" is such Bull.  Fact is when we say Asians are an ideal minority that's saying the majority race in this case white people are still looking down on them and saying this is how the other is supposed to be. Look at how fast people turned, months ago people were saying it's racist Asians don't get effected by affirmative action and are less likely to get into uni over black people and the same people are beating them in the streets.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2020)

hammer said:


> what's ridiculous is when I see Americans list Snakes as nasty shit Chinese people eat like Texans don't beer batter that shit.  I also hope and I don't want to come off as snarky or anything but I honestly hope Asians in western countries wake up.  This idea of an "ideal minority" or "I was able to pick myself up why not black or Latinos" is such Bull.  Fact is when we say Asians are an ideal minority that's saying the majority race in this case white people are still looking down on them and saying this is how the other is supposed to be. Look at how fast people turned, months ago people were saying it's racist Asians don't get effected by affirmative action and are less likely to get into uni over black people and the same people are beating them in the streets.



Like I said before, asian americans are the most successful ethnic group in america even when you include whites. Whatever they're doing, even if it's being a "model minority", seems to be working well.

And although we do have racism in this country it's also true that anti-american propagandists like russia lean on our racial tensions and be careful about getting caught up in that. You've personally seen in this thread how anti-china propaganda stories work and it's the same thing in america. You said eating dogs is looked down on in china regardless of all these western articles about chinese eating dogs and torturing animals for taste, and in a similar vein racism _is_ looked down on in america even though you always have assholes being assholes. Racism is still largely looked down on regardless of anti-american outlets recirculating every single possible news story about racism in america to incite tensions (russia bots do this btw).

At the end of the day the reason this is news is because it isn't normal.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 26, 2020)

Being racist against asian AMERICANS is some dumb low IQ.
If you want to go to China and beat the shit out of someone skinning some animals alive, though, be my guest.  Hell, you can do that here in America, happens all the time because Americans care a fuck ton about their pets (lotta cognitive dissonance about pigs though ).

But this isn't about animal welfare in different countries.  It's simply about racists being racist.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> If you want to go to China and beat the shit out of someone skinning some animals alive, though, be my guest.



I saw that video too.


But I don't think that's anywhere near commonplace because skinning an animal alive seems dangerous and inefficient and bad for the fur, and the reason I know what video you're talking about is because it's the only video anyone's ever seen of someone skinning an animal alive and that's hrm.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 26, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I saw that video too.
> 
> 
> But I don't think that's anywhere near commonplace because skinning an animal alive seems dangerous and inefficient and bad for the fur, and the reason I know what video you're talking about is because it's the only video anyone's ever seen of someone skinning an animal alive and that's hrm.


I'm not a China expert, but when researching googling Animal Welfare in China (and from what my Chinese friends who have immigrated to the US have said) I keep seeing that people in China seem to think the more adrenaline in the meat the better it tastes?  So, if you treat the animal badly before you kill it, it'll taste better?? 


I haven't eaten meat in over a decade, but from what people tell me Kobe beef and Wagyu beef are the best in the world and they literally massage those cows and give them luxury lives... soooooo.... yeah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh look Trump being honest.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 28, 2020)

*100 Racist Attacks on Asians Reported Each Day With Women 3X More Likely to Be Targets*


*Woman Loses Job After Harassing Asian Students With Racist Messages*


*Asian Americans report over 650 racist acts over last week, new data says*
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...WGsQDjwm3_f2G1XwoyToTsOYMT2JU_0lqCOpDQBMauDbc

*Pennsylvania College Student Exposed for Disgusting Racism Against Asians on Instagram*


----------



## Saishin (Mar 28, 2020)

NPC said:


> yes, beware where you walking by


But I don't live in America


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2020)

"What are you gonna do about the attacks on asian people?"

"I dunno, but they're great people"


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Mar 28, 2020)

Why Asian  tho?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 28, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> "What are you gonna do about the attacks on asian people?"
> 
> "I dunno, but they're great people"




I'd stop it if I saw it, I just don't live back east where everybody's a terrible human being every day.

Unless the guy's bigger than me or there's a bunch of them. Dentists aren't even open right now, if I get a tooth knocked out I'm stuck looking like a goofy hillbilly for god knows how much. Can't even afford that kind of thing to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 7, 2020)

I couldn't find any news outlets reporting on this and it originated from a reddit poster who said "a friend sent me this video" so maybe it's bullshit. Hopefully it's bullshit.


----------



## Atem (Apr 7, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Every Chinese person in America is responsible for the virus yes?



Every Chinese person born and raised in America is not Chinese. 

They're American.

Just like how I am not really Greek. My parents are Greek. They came from Greece. I didn't. 

My bloodline does.

I am not my bloodline. I am not the helots who were enslaved, and made into servants thousands of years ago.

Despite the fact I can somewhat speak Greek? It will always just be a second language. English is going to always be my first.

My home and my people are American.

Racism is always going to exist against everyone. However, not everyone throwing shade or being racially provocative is directing that towards everyone who ever shared that bloodline.

Who ever looked the part, or descended from the same country.

Sometimes they just do it to be extra scathing. That's it.

Other times, yes they can generalize and group them all together. As if they are some sorta homogeneous entity. When they're not.

However, in a period of time when China is under a dictorial regime. That allowed this outbreak to progress as far as it did. When they could have developed ways of counteracting it. Yet, they have the nerve to push the blame on others or dodge it entirely?

You're going to get backlash from everyone. You're going to get both the scathing racial provocative behavior, and the actual racist behavior.

This is an epidemic that has infected well over a million people world wide, and with a mortality rate of over fifty times that of the flu.

The racism is only a problem because of how serious a fuck up this was on China's part. Over seventy thousand people are dead already, and a lot more people are going to die.

The pandemic is the issue right now. Not the racism. You can deal with that later. When the immediate problem is taken care of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Superstars (Apr 7, 2020)

America is heavily centered on race. It's throughout the media and movies. As if this somehow defines a person's character. It's people just being stupid as usual.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> Every Chinese person born and raised in America is not Chinese.
> 
> They're American.
> 
> ...


This on so many levels.  The CCP is using racism as a distraction from the problem it caused.  I don't excuse the ignorant asshole who goes after the Chinese-American (or East Asian American for that matter), but all too often folks like the NYT and CNN post this stuff to not only go after Orange Man but end up parroting CCP propaganda.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> Every Chinese person born and raised in America is not Chinese.
> 
> They're American.
> 
> ...


The problem is racist Americans Won’t know or care to know the difference of if you were born in America or not.
The Japanese living in the Internment camps were mostly born here. That didn’t stop the government from rounding them up and locking them away.

it also didn’t make it easier for other Asians in the states when they had to wear buttons saying they weren’t Japanese


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 8, 2020)

What do you make of this video?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 8, 2020)

Here's one to balance it out before someone has a bitch fit


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 8, 2020)

Everybody has seen this shit, there is no way around it.  The racist attacks will continue and the mentally ill will be ostracised.


----------



## Atem (Apr 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> The problem is racist Americans Won’t know or care to know the difference of if you were born in America or not.
> The Japanese living in the Internment camps were mostly born here. That didn’t stop the government from rounding them up and locking them away.
> 
> it also didn’t make it easier for other Asians in the states when they had to wear buttons saying they weren’t Japanese



Why are we talking about World War II? People are not throwing the Japanese or Chinese into internment camps because of the coronavirus. They are not worried that they're sleeper agents working for the red menace, or the Axis Powers. 

You're already assuming that America was the same as it was then. That was eighty years ago, and America has changed since then. It's a country more worried about being "rude" than they are of threats to their lives.

Where the LGBT is put forward at the forefront of most forms of media.

Where Batman is half Chinese, and you're trying to tell me there's a genocidal campaign happening right now? Against the Chinese? 

If anything half of the country is bending over backwards for the CCP in order to get those social credit points.

Where I work at there are literally dozens of asians.

You know who the workers are blaming?

The Portuguese, and the Dominicans for being dirty sons of bitches.

I shit you not.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 9, 2020)

Acid attack in USA?

And here I thought your kind were more... Enlightened.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2020)

The Great One said:


> Acid attack in USA?
> 
> And here I thought your kind were more... Enlightened.



Still unconfirmed, so probably bullshit. Lots of news outlets have been covering racism against asians during the coronavirus, I'd expect somebody would have gotten on the story by now if it was legitimate. Maybe the asshole just poured pee on her or something.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 9, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Still unconfirmed, so probably bullshit. Lots of news outlets have been covering racism against asians during the coronavirus, I'd expect somebody would have gotten on the story by now if it was legitimate. Maybe the asshole just poured pee on her or something.


Technically if you pour Lemonade on me, it is Acid attack

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2020)

I just don’t believe that this is very widespread.  Sorry.  Not buying it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Everybody has seen this shit, there is no way around it.  The racist attacks will continue and the mentally ill will be ostracised.


What does this have to do with attacks being racist? A Mexican woman in Texas threatened to spread the virus around, white supremacists have been telling people to spread to virus to areas with high populations of other races...how does one woman doing something bad justify attacks on a whole race. 

Hell, most of the cases in the this country's biggest hot spot came from Europe.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What does this have to do with attacks being racist? A Mexican woman in Texas threatened to spread the virus around, white supremacists have been telling people to spread to virus to areas with high populations of other races...how does one woman doing something bad justify attacks on a whole race.
> 
> Hell, most of the cases in the this country's biggest hot spot came from Europe.


But it all started in Wuhan, China and was deliberately spread by the CCP.  I don't endorse it, it's not justified, it's just the reality.  Asians that have nothing to with China are going to continue to be the recipients of racist attacks just because they're Asians, you can thank China for this

As I said the racist attacks will continue and the mentally ill will be ostracised


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> But it all started in Wuhan, China and was deliberately spread by the CCP.  I don't endorse it, it's not justified, it's just the reality.  Asians that have nothing to with China are going to continue to be the recipients of racist attacks just because they're Asians, you can thank China for this
> 
> As I said the racist attacks will continue and the mentally ill will be ostracised



Or you can blame Trump for negligence like a bad parent with their kids due to not being responsible in his role as President. After all, he was warned as early as November.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 10, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Or you can blame Trump for negligence like a bad parent with their kids due to not being responsible in his role as President. After all, he was warned as early as November.


Sure buddy, China is innocent.  The whole world is infected but it's somehow Trumps fault


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sure buddy, China is innocent.  The whole world is infected but it's somehow Trumps fault



Don't put words in my mouth. I'm more concerned about America being infected and how South Korea handled the outbreak better than here. That is insanity.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 10, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I'm more concerned about America being infected and how South Korea handled the outbreak better than here. That is insanity.


So you agree then that China is to blame for the outbreak


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 10, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sure buddy, China is innocent.  The whole world is infected but it's somehow Trumps fault



Trump is at fault only when it comes to America.
He Couldn’t control what the Chinese did but he could have prepared us more and listen to the warnings of his experts.

just because China let this demon loose doesn’t excuse Trump from doing things like:
>down playing the virus. Calling it a Hoax 

>dropping a Trillion dollars on Wall street instead of medical supplies.

> Stopping testing and taking a hands off approach to handling the spread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh and this might sting a bit but...


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 10, 2020)

I mean that is kinda obvious...considering you know Obama setup the Pandemic response team that Trump gutted....and you know doesn't have the business interests that would cause him to let Kushner skim off the top.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 10, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trump is at fault only when it comes to America.
> He Couldn’t control what the Chinese did but he could have prepared us more and listen to the warnings of his experts.
> 
> just because China let this demon loose doesn’t excuse Trump from doing things like:
> ...



agree. i don't get how it's supposed to be so black and white.

china is to blame for this. yet it is petty to blame china for not trying to protect yourself. 

*cue blaming irrelevant early WHO gaffes which got shot down soon after anyways


----------



## Justiciar (Apr 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Technically if you pour Lemonade on me, it is Acid attack


This is what you put in your resumé if you're looking for a job at Huffington Post.


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Oh and this might sting a bit but...


Polls are fickle.  2016 anyone?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Oh and this might sting a bit but...


Obama is better at everything than Trump including being a white man.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 10, 2020)

Mael said:


> Polls are fickle.  2016 anyone?



2018 anyone?


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## hammer (Apr 10, 2020)

I noticed the people who cry the most about racism in China are the same people who say black people are the real racist back home.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 11, 2020)

People must stop thinking that all Asians are Chineses, nationality and ethnicity are two different things, Chinese government being authoritarian and xenophobic doesn't make attacks against them more justified.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> 2018 anyone?


Didn’t 2018 predict a blue wave when it was more a blue trickle?


----------



## MShadows (Apr 12, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> People must stop thinking that all Asians are Chineses, nationality and ethnicity are two different things, Chinese government being authoritarian and xenophobic doesn't make attacks against them more justified.


Tbh it's not easy for the average non-Asian person to distinguish between certain Asian groups. Especially if said person has never interacted with Asians before. 

In some cases it's easier, for example you might be able to clearly distinguish a typical Vietnamese/Thai person from a typical Japanese person due to obvious differences like skin tone etc. 

It's the same for Asian people who can't distinguish between certain Caucasian and African groups. In Japan, for example, people assume I'm either American or from the UK based on a stereotypical image they formed. Hell, not even I can distinguish between Caucasians going by appearance alone because you have blonde & blue eyes, brown hair & brown eyes and all sorts of other combos not just in the US, but all across Europe, Australia etc. 

Regardless, you are right. It's the CCP who is at fault here, not Chinese people themselves as they had to suffer from this whole mess too. And going after Asians just because of this is not only petty but super dumb. You have Asian people who've been living for most of their lives in other countries, way before the virus even was a thing, and they've become the victims of hate filled racist attacks.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 12, 2020)

Mael said:


> Didn’t 2018 predict a blue wave when it was more a blue trickle?


Eh... idk 
They won by the largest margins since watergate


Thats something


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Eh... idk
> They won by the largest margins since watergate
> 
> 
> Thats something


Only for the House and the impeachment disaster revealed its inanity.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 12, 2020)

Mael said:


> Only for the House and the impeachment disaster revealed its inanity.



The COVID-19 response from the WH says otherwise along with rampant corruption coming out.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The COVID-19 response from the WH says otherwise along with rampant corruption coming out.


Yeah except no.

There’s no massive disapproval going around and honestly corruption is abound no matter who.  But keep getting desperate.  Commit yourself if Trump wins 2020.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 12, 2020)

Mael said:


> Yeah except no.
> 
> There’s no massive disapproval going around and honestly corruption is abound no matter who.  But keep getting desperate.  Commit yourself if Trump wins 2020.



And Trump isn't getting approval numbers at Bush levels that puts him over Biden in matchups. Trump let the pandemic affect Middle and Rural America.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And Trump isn't getting approval numbers at Bush levels that puts him over Biden in matchups. Trump let the pandemic affect Middle and Rural America.


Another smoking gun?

Dude you’re desperate.  I’ve seen you pull this act EVERY time a scandal erupts like you’ve finally got Trump and time and again you fail.  You’ll fail again.  You’re no longer worth the time.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 12, 2020)

Mael said:


> Another smoking gun?
> 
> Dude you’re desperate.  I’ve seen you pull this act EVERY time a scandal erupts like you’ve finally got Trump and time and again you fail.  You’ll fail again.  You’re no longer worth the time.



All thanks to Republicans in Senate who's seats are now in danger because of it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> All thanks to Republicans in Senate who's seats are now in danger because of it.


Lol if you say so.  Desperate then, desperate now.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 12, 2020)

Mael said:


> Lol if you say so.  Desperate then, desperate now.


Tell that to 17000 American lives lost. Even Fauci said more lives would be saved if Trump acted quicker on this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2020)

We really should stop treating Mael like he’s got real opinions that can be reasoned or argued with. He’s one of those anecdotal characters that the guys on that Chapo podcast make up to illustrate how crazy the right wing enablers are except he’s a real person. 



CrownedEagle said:


> People must stop thinking that all Asians are Chineses, nationality and ethnicity are two different things, Chinese government being authoritarian and xenophobic doesn't make attacks against them more justified.


That’s racism for you. People here treat Japanese, Korean, etc like “different kinds of Chinese”. 

For a long time these groups coasted by being the “model minority “ that racist whites pointed to so they could downplay their racism against blacks and hispanics as being justified because “it’s only due to how they act, we don’t hate Asians”. 

Now those same racist whites are being gasp racist and everyone acts shocked.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 12, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Tbh it's not easy for the average non-Asian person to distinguish between certain Asian groups. Especially if said person has never interacted with Asians before.
> 
> In some cases it's easier, for example you might be able to clearly distinguish a typical Vietnamese/Thai person from a typical Japanese person due to obvious differences like skin tone etc.
> 
> ...



It because you can't, Nationality and Ethnicity are different thing, America is a land of immigrants, a white people with French, Britt, German descents can still be American, same with every others nationalities even conservative countrie like Japan have citizens from foreign ancestry, You can't guess nationalities only by face.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Tell that to 17000 American lives lost. Even Fauci said more lives would be saved if Trump acted quicker on this.


Still isn’t going to keep Trump and the GOP from winning.  Dems were the ones who kept delaying more and more rescue packages and st the end of the day the paycheck wins out.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2020)

Schneider said:


> not honorable laughing at times like these, but if the man who said this turns out to be a chinese-born jamaican and there's a video available i'm def gonna lose it if i see it (*myself a chinese descent, fyi*)




Being of Chinese descent, what's your view on how China is treating my African brothers and sisters? In this situation, the race of the victims isn't up for speculation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> People must stop thinking that all Asians are Chineses, nationality and ethnicity are two different things, Chinese government being authoritarian and xenophobic doesn't make attacks against them more justified.



To be fair, China is 1/4 of Asia's population (and like 9/10 of East Asia's), so if you assume all Asian people to be Chinese you have a surprisingly high chance of being right. 

(Like how 1/3 of the population of the Americas live in the United States, so while Latinos dislike the Gringos monopolising the demonym "Americans", it's not completely wrong)


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 12, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> To be fair, China is 1/4 of Asia's population (and like 9/10 of East Asia's), so if you assume all Asian people to be Chinese you have a surprisingly high chance of being right.
> 
> (Like how 1/3 of the population of the Americas live in the United States, so while Latinos dislike the Gringos monopolising the demonym "Americans", it's not completely wrong)



Because Chineses in China doesn't face Racism, we talk about asians in foreign countries and most of time, they are residents here and have their countries nationalities.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2020)

@hammer's always spoken well of china and racism. Comparatively


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> @hammer's always spoken well of china and racism. Comparatively


Guangzhou isn't all of China they always were racist against black people, the virus is just an excuse, but that's because they assume all black people in those areas are African.  Chengdu compared to Guangzhou and Shanghai treat black people far better. 

Also I never met an Asian person who called me "boy"


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2020)

hammer said:


> Also I never met an Asian person who called me "boy"



Do asians in china walk around speaking english just like in hollywood movies?


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do asians in china walk around speaking english just like in hollywood movies?


the ones who want to pretend they are American/Canadian and not Chinese do it.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do asians in china walk around speaking english just like in hollywood movies?


also all of the know kung fu, like michael bay movie told us


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2020)

wibisana said:


> also all of the know kung fu, like michael bay movie told us


Excuse me it’s Mel Brooks movies not Bay ones.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2020)

Mael said:


> Excuse me it’s Mel Brooks movies not Bay ones.


Its Michael bay one
With the Dinosaurus tranformer

The random chinese guy on elevator totally can do kung fu


----------



## Schneider (Apr 12, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Being of Chinese descent, what's your view on how China is treating my African brothers and sisters? In this situation, the race of the victims isn't up for speculation.



Never been been fond of china's various forms of discrimination. I was there during the ebola outbreak, not on board then, still not now. My livelihood revolved around africans, if a restaurant refused entry to my african companions, i wouldnt eat there. During that time, they'd even look at me as if i was infected too. (Broke nlggas couldnt even book to the _transit_ for 3 years )

Unfortunately this is beyond my or probably anyone's control. This irrationality is likely a byproduct of being a relatively homogenous society for millenias and tough commie upbringing, systemic change wont prolly be seen until generations to come. Fortunately, not all of china is like this, the proverbial good apples are already there and with these young progressive minds hopefully it can happen in my lifetime.

Oh, and if you are referring to the case of skin color based patient refusals, yeah, dont like that either. I can only speculate that they are prioritizing resources because of mindset (see above reason) and not having enough to cover their own. I personally believe china is actually overwhelmed and underhanded in these times, but people here tend to overrate their capacity as long as it fits into anti-china agendas. Just my opinion though, hope you wont see it as an attempt to save grace.

Edit: just seen the new racism trend in megathread. Its a bad look but not a novel thing to me.


----------



## epyoncloud (Apr 12, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> White people are known for Animal cruelty as well
> There’ve been people who microwaved kittnes
> Gina Robins cooked kitten to death in microwave http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-15856146
> 
> ...



well you started this thread/topic, what kind of shitstorm are you expecting.

there are already so many china/CCP haters here in NF, they will just use the coronavirus to beef up their hate and tirade.

also , we are not the first country to use germ and chemical warfare. its unethical no doubt, but ihow many other countries conducting that kind of research in secret as of now. i am not against the retribution mindset, but i doubt we are the only country that does this (NK excluded).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol


That fuckface Cui has the gall to accuse others of overt racism...


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 13, 2020)

Asian Americans, African Americans, Arab Americans. 

Why can't you guys just be Americans?


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Asian Americans, African Americans, Arab Americans.
> 
> Why can't you guys just be Americans?


Because PC wouldn't like it.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Asian Americans, African Americans, Arab Americans.
> 
> Why can't you guys just be Americans?



I find this extremely dumb as well, I almost never seen an white call him white or euro american despite being indigenous like others minorities to this land. Also it seem odd you say that when you never set a foot on these continents.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Asian Americans, African Americans, Arab Americans.
> 
> Why can't you guys just be Americans?


Because of  blind prejudice ?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Because PC wouldn't like it.


Oh sure its the PC’s fault were all divided
The right doesn’t see color?
but when a Conservative Neo Nazi Bombs a Muslim place of worship

Or Fox News says That “we’re becoming less white as a country” And that “more white people need to have babies or the minorites will take over.”


then we’re “All Americans” are we?


Labeling  Mexicans who live And work here rapists and drug dealers Is sooo more uniting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I find this extremely dumb as well, I almost never seen an white call him white or euro american despite being indigenous like others minorities to this land. Also it seem odd you say that when you never set a foot on these continents.


White Americans don't really view themselves as Europeans unless it was a recent migration.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 13, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> White Americans don't really view themselves as Europeans unless it was a recent migration.



Fair point but if we go by this logic, only amerindians can claim to use the term "American" but they say "Native Americans" meanwhile White just use "American" and nothing else.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol


there's a wechat message going out now(I don't know if they are government or private) offering free food and assistance and calling them up to help them if someone denies them housing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

hammer said:


> there's a wechat message going out now(I don't know if they are government or private) offering free food and assistance and calling them up to help them if someone denies them housing.


And watch the effort be a half-assed one.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> And watch the effort be a half-assed one.


eh


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

hammer said:


> eh


This is from the nation who removes a black character from a fucking Star Wars poster.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> This is from the nation who removes a black character from a fucking Star Wars poster.


I could go on how half my family has no safe drinking water in Puerto Rico. Also how Japan wanted to boycott  miss universe because Japan had a mixed girl so she wasnt pure.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

hammer said:


> I could go on how half my family has no safe drinking water in Puerto Rico. Also how Japan wanted to boycott  miss universe because Japan had a mixed girl so she wasnt pure.


East Asia in general is racist.  They just get away with it.

I can’t really say much about PR ever since local officials let tons of aid rot in a warehouse.  No white supremacy caused that clusterfuck.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> East Asia in general is racist.  They just get away with it.
> 
> I can’t really say much about PR ever since local officials let tons of aid rot in a warehouse.  No white supremacy caused that clusterfuck.


first part is fair

trump calling those paper towels "beautiful towels" is irksome, and let's be honest people were saying America first when they heard PR was getting some kind of aid.  my time in China I have faced far less off handed racism then back home.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

hammer said:


> first part is fair
> 
> trump calling those paper towels "beautiful towels" is irksome, and let's be honest people were saying America first when they heard PR was getting some kind of aid.  my time in China I have faced far less off handed racism then back home.


Then you lucked out or probably they weren’t as overt.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Then you lucked out or probably they weren’t as overt.


the city you live in is a huge part of it, where they are they have an anti African sentiment which always existed covid 19 isn't the cause, and apparently the Nigerian community would police themselves if someone did something illegal. If we don't wnat to call all white Americans white nationalists we shouldn't do the same to Asia.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> That fuckface Cui has the gall to accuse others of overt racism...


 They know how powerful that word is in the West.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

hammer said:


> the city you live in is a huge part of it, where they are they have an anti African sentiment which always existed covid 19 isn't the cause, and apparently the Nigerian community would police themselves if someone did something illegal. If we don't wnat to call all white Americans white nationalists we shouldn't do the same to Asia.



Nobody is saying the entirety of China is racist.  However, it’s a severe track record of racism that exists in East Asia that doesn’t seem to have any brakes.  Just go ask Filipinos and SE Asians.



The Supreme Being said:


> They know how powerful that word is in the West.



It’s embarrassing how they fool stupid people like AOC into buying their mindset.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Nobody is saying the entirety of China is racist.  However, it’s a severe track record of racism that exists in East Asia that doesn’t seem to have any brakes.  Just go ask Filipinos and SE Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s embarrassing how they fool stupid people like AOC into buying their mindset.


oh I won't deny you're right about the rscisim

Filipinos threat me pretty shitty, can't believe I have more money then the white men I travel with.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Nobody is saying the entirety of China is racist.  However, it’s a severe track record of racism that exists in East Asia that doesn’t seem to have any brakes.  Just go ask Filipinos and *SE Asians.*
> 
> 
> 
> It’s embarrassing how they fool stupid people like AOC into buying their mindset.








@DonutKid genuinely curious about singapore though, everything seems cooler now but i am not seeing a lot of young kids hanging out outside their own ethnics (i.e chinese and tamils) for some reason. But then again i mostly frequent hotels, malls, some restaurants and mrt stations, maybe its different in schools.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

Schneider said:


> @DonutKid genuinely curious about singapore though, everything seems cooler now but i am not seeing a lot of young kids hanging out outside their own ethnics (i.e chinese and tamils) for some reason. But then again i mostly frequent hotels, malls, some restaurants and mrt stations, maybe its different in schools.


Y’all motherfuckers be crazy with decapitations and shit.

But my point still stands.  East Asians generally look down on other Asians for being darker skinned.  Tell me I’m wrong.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Y’all motherfuckers be crazy with decapitations and shit.
> 
> But my point still stands.  East Asians generally look down on other Asians for being darker skinned.  Tell me I’m wrong.


south East Asians look down on South east Asian for looking darker


----------



## Schneider (Apr 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Y’all motherfuckers be crazy with decapitations and shit.
> 
> But my point still stands.  East Asians generally look down on other Asians for being darker skinned.  Tell me I’m wrong.



Yes. Goes for petty much the whole asia really, except maybe central asia? Maybe a Kazakh or Uzbek can comment on this.

Except again for the malay supremacy thing where it'll be a specific shade of brown i guess. Too light and its too chinaman while too dark then its indian territory


----------



## wibisana (Apr 13, 2020)

hammer said:


> south East Asians look down on South east Asian for looking darker


And have smaller eyes (i dont know the proper word for Chinese-Japanese esque eyes)


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> And have smaller eyes (i dont know the proper word for Chinese-Japanese esque eyes)


*resists urge*


----------



## Schneider (Apr 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> And have smaller eyes (i dont know the proper word for Chinese-Japanese esque eyes)



Korean 

must be bias from seeing too much kpop idols


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> And have smaller eyes (i dont know the proper word for Chinese-Japanese esque eyes)


lol I never thought about if there is a proper word


----------



## wibisana (Apr 13, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Korean
> 
> must be bias from seeing too much kpop idols


Well korean use plastic surgery to widen their eyes


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Well korean use plastic surgery to widen their eyes


double eyelid, right?


----------



## Schneider (Apr 13, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Well korean use plastic surgery to widen their eyes



Ok then north korean


----------



## wibisana (Apr 13, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Ok then north korean


I m not risking my life, mocking Real Korean which is underprotection of Glorious Leader Kim.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2020)

wibisana said:


> And have smaller eyes (i dont know the proper word for Chinese-Japanese esque eyes)



The medical term is apparently that East Asians have an "".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Korean girls are the prettiest ones in East Asia (in my opinion), but that's mostly because they seem to have the nicer legs and big asses.

I've never seen why people claim their eyes are ugly or unexpressive though. That's fucked up.

Edit: I thought I was in the convo thread for some reason. Whoops.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 14, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Korean girls are the prettiest ones in East Asia (in my opinion), but that's mostly because they seem to have the nicer legs and *big asses.*
> 
> I've never seen why people claim their eyes are ugly or unexpressive though. That's fucked up.
> 
> Edit: I thought I was in the convo thread for some reason. Whoops.





I squinted so hard my chinese eyes went chinese trying to find the elusive pixel that is korean booty.

Curve culture is basically non existent in kpop, nor is it embraced. My korean experience was a humble weeklong holiday in seoul, not that much credentials but from my time there irl girls were mostly walking on chopsticks, and for the record the fat shaming culture over there is _intense. _Like pageant beauty contest winner crying from existential crisis intense.

You sure we talkin the same country?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2020)

Maybe he is talking about the cornfed Koreans who live in the south.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 14, 2020)

Maybe the reason SE Asians are tackling Corona better because of better immune system on not being obese as fuck and celebrating that shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Maybe he is talking about the cornfed Koreans who live in the south.


The Korean girls I know around here must not be the norm I take it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)

As a Koreaphile I can tell you on the average, compared with other races, East Asian booty is well below the curve (pun very intended).

It's not that it's negative.  It's just smaller.  There's substance but you'll never get some hot Mulani Rivera ass or something.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)

Lol 95% of the asian women I've encountered  were either fat or twig thin.

Where are the big booty ones? Cause I'll move


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Mael said:


> As a Koreaphile I can tell you on the average, compared with other races, East Asian booty is well below the curve (pun very intended).
> 
> It's not that it's negative.  It's just smaller.  There's substance but you'll never get some hot Mulani Rivera ass or something.


As long as it’s round we’re okay.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 14, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Maybe the reason SE Asians are tackling Corona better because of better immune system on not being obese as fuck and celebrating that shit



In the case for indonesians, we are routinely exposed to killer pathogens and survive so it might be true

For singapore they're doing the job right, politicians, medical authorities, and citizens.

Some other likely poor nations, probably unreported. Nlggas probably cant even afford test kits much less provide care, so mofos just let it wash over till its over.

Edit: i like how the asian racist attacks thread filled with undiluted chinese vitriol got derailed into an asian booty discussion (or lack thereof?). Truly capable of uniting everyone of us.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As long as it’s round we’re okay.


Indeed.  It's all about proportion.  And there is such a thing as too big an ass.  Being in Alexandria/Arlington VA has taught me this to the point of visual trauma.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2020)

Mael said:


> Indeed.  It's all about proportion.  And there is such a thing as too big an ass.  Being in Alexandria/Arlington VA has taught me this to the point of visual trauma.


Yeah. Some people try to celebrate scary large butts and it’s just like “what are you going to do with all that?”


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah. Some people try to celebrate scary large butts and it’s just like “what are you going to do with all that?”


Not to mention it'll crush your pelvis quicker than snu-snu.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm an ass guy but I'm not gross about it, and the way I measure things is a woman has to be able to stick her butt out. If she can't stick her butt out because her butt is perpetually stuck out, it's too big. I think that's fair.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 14, 2020)

So we finally know the solution to end up asian racism, more squats, healthy diet and tigh pants, eleven pages to guess that, woo, men will still need to have a surgery to remove the useless parts though, if they want to spared.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)

I like an ass you can see from the front.

And..Don't get me started on hips


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)

Mael said:


> This is from the nation who removes a black character from a fucking Star Wars poster.


I somehow forgot about that...

"Rush Hour" is a lie.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 14, 2020)

To be fair nobody likes finn. 

Not even rey.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I like an ass you can see from the front.
> 
> And..Don't get me started on hips


You need 'em like TempurPedic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> To be fair nobody likes finn.
> 
> Not even rey.


Yeah, well, if you would tell this to John Boyega he would tell you that the check still cleared.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I somehow forgot about that...
> 
> "Rush Hour" is a lie.



lee is a hongkong cop, at the time fresh off being another commonwealth country so realistically speaking he's supposedly has more "british" values in him over communist china.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)

Speaking of Rush Hour and thick asians...


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of Rush Hour and thick asians...


Amerie is the penultimate Blasian.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of Rush Hour and thick asians...





That's the same person?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 14, 2020)

Ass should be round and ass size shouldn’t be more than chest.

With that said ass size bigger than 36 looks disgusting especially if she has a slim body.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 14, 2020)

I can't tell if this discussion is more racism towards asians or not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's the same person?


All grown up


reiatsuflow said:


> I can't tell if this discussion is more racism towards asians or not.


Nah. We're objectifying women as a whole now.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)

Objectifying?  Nah...just appreciating the female form in fit fashion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> All grown up



But she looks completely different here too 



Unless this girl's like mystique or something



I think the internet might be up to some bullshit.


----------



## Trueno (Apr 14, 2020)

TLDR;

China is bad.

And brainless idiots that think all Asians are the same is bad.

I can't even order from my favorite local delivery places and support these folks' businesses. Those folks are probably suffering even harder than anyone else.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Asian Americans, African Americans, Arab Americans.
> 
> Why can't you guys just be Americans?


Because of the lack of intelligence!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Apr 18, 2020)

*US Government Should Better Combat Anti-Asian Racism*


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

Saishin said:


> *US Government Should Better Combat Anti-Asian Racism*





> The US Commission on Civil Rights has recently raised concerns about the new racism and violence.
> 
> Additionally, the Department of Education has issued guidance to educators, directing them to protect students at risk of anti-Asian harassment...And the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) has stated that during Covid-19, protecting civil rights and investigating hate crimes remain a high priority.



What else does it want us to do?



> But the FBI should also set up a task force to focus on the specific new problems associated with Covid-19 and better coordinate with local and state officials.



The FBI is not setting up an anti asian racism task force. They have their hands full with the militia people.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2020)

The FBI setting up a task force like this is an egregious violation of freedom of speech even if detestable language is said.  As long as there is no call to violence, there is no crime.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

Unfortunately that uncorroborated acid attack vid I posted was actually corroborated by the NYPD.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Unfortunately that uncorroborated acid attack vid I posted was actually corroborated by the NYPD.



Sick ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The FBI is not setting up an anti asian racism task force. They have their hands full with the militia people.


Imma be mad as fuck if this happens..


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Imma be mad as fuck if this happens..



Asian americans get reparations and a special anti asian racism task force.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Asian americans get reparations and a special anti asian racism task force.



Mexicans should join in on the hate too since America quickly got over what they went through last year. Where was their task force?

Can we at least let injustices be equal?


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Asian americans get reparations and a special anti asian racism task force.


Didn’t some top cop in Seattle ask people to tell on anyone who says something racist and file it as a hate crime?

Last time I checked saying chink in the armor isn’t a hate crime.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Asian americans get reparations and a special anti asian racism task force.



This is a terrible attempt at solution. Asian Americans should make use of their second amendment rights and organize local militias. Setting a precedent for government using the police to help specific groups is a bad idea.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Apr 18, 2020)

At this point US will get civil war sooner than India.

And Pakistan has been waiting India went to civil war for 70 yrs and counting.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2020)

wibisana said:


> At this point US will get civil war sooner than India.
> 
> And Pakistan has been waiting India went to civil war for 70 yrs and counting.


No it really won’t.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2020)

Don’t let this stop the Chinese sycophants here.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

The guy's saying it's because they're foreigners


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

What's the wrist click-scan they did?

Is that some corona check?


----------



## Island (Apr 18, 2020)

wibisana said:


> At this point US will get civil war sooner than India.


Unlikely.

The average person isn't going to pick up a gun and shoot his neighbor over quarantine. There are obviously examples of wackjobs in their compounds and people with massive gun closets, but your average American isn't going to picking up their gun and joining a militia.

I'd expect a palace coup before a full-blown civil war, but I can only see that happen if there was something insane like a president refusing to leave office or _actually _try to seize power.


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The guy's saying it's because they're foreigners


that nurse NEVER said that, he comes to that hospital in China expecting to them to speak English.  That nurse went over to ask what they needed to enter the hospital, or if they can't go which hospital they can go to.  they also never presented the green check, he is putting words in her mouth.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

hammer said:


> that nurse NEVER said that, he comes to that hospital in China expecting to them to speak English.  That nurse went over to ask what they needed to enter the hospital, or if they can't go which hospital they can go to.  they also never presented the green check, he is putting words in her mouth.



What's the scan thing she does on their wrists? I don't think I've seen that before in the west.


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> What's the scan thing she does on their wrists? I don't think I've seen that before in the west.


it's for temperature, the fact they scanned them means they possibly could have went inside. or at least the nurse was willing,


 the things the nurse said.
can you speak chinese  (despite her bad english she tried to communicate with them)

let me go to the front desk and ask,

they said they don't think so.

where are you from  ( trying to be friendly, very common question in Asia)

hold on, we are calling someone.

does your stomach hurt?

this dose not sound like someone who says no foreigners allowed.


also the green check is to prove we have done our 14 day self quarantine took me 4 minute to get.  Something he did not present when trying to enter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 18, 2020)

Wasn't expecting that this Anti Asian thread will change to Blacks VS Asians, 2020 is full of surprise.I suppose white people right now enjoy taking a break for the spot of the "most racist race ever"


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Wasn't expecting that this Anti Asian thread will change to Blacks VS Asians, 2020 is full of surprise.I suppose white people right now enjoy taking a break for the spot of the "most racist race ever"


the whites in China right now love talking about how racist Chinese are and how in New York a taxi would never dream of driving off on them. everything about being black, including victim hood is a fetish for the racist whites.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Wasn't expecting that this Anti Asian thread will change to Blacks VS Asians, 2020 is full of surprise.I suppose white people right now enjoy taking a break for the spot of the "most racist race ever"


You kidding?

Whites will never lose that “privilege.”


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

This thread's pretty flexible. It starts off investigating racism against asians, becomes racist against asians, gets distracted by hot asians, and now I think I'm about to start defending white people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> defending white people.


Yuck. Let me start posting hot asians again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> This thread's pretty flexible. It starts off investigating racism against asians, becomes racist against asians, gets distracted by hot asians, and now I think I'm about to start defending white people.


honestly I don't hate whtie people, just the racist whites in China who think that blacks/chinese are the real racists.

also I might have missed something in my 2 minute translation of the nurse so let's call our resident Chinese speakers to do a better job than me because I don't want the poor women misrepresented.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 18, 2020)

hammer said:


> the whites in China right now love talking about how racist Chinese are and how in New York a taxi would never dream of driving off on them. everything about being black, including victim hood is a fetish for the racist whites.



Well, Asians right now sure give them  what they need to do so, they can also unless their hatred without labelled of racist, they won't hesitated.



Mael said:


> You kidding?
> 
> Whites will never lose that “privilege.”



Fair enough, after all the efforts they have made to earn this right, Asians can't came out of blue to take this like this, they need to step up the game .


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Well, Asians right now sure give them  what they need to do so, they can also unless their hatred without labelled of racist, they won't hesitated.


the black americans/candians/british people I know(not the africans) eyeroll because the way I put it is, they understand what it's like to be a black for a week and they can't handle it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

hammer said:


> the black americans/candians/british people I know(not the africans) eyeroll because the way I put it is, they understand what it's like to be a black for a week and they can't handle it.



Urge to defend white people rising


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)

I just think it's lunatic to complain about racism...while being racist. I hope things are being blown out of proportion.  And Blacks/africans are not being thrown out of homes, restaurants and hospitals.


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Urge to defend white people rising


lol


~Gesy~ said:


> I just think it's lunatic to complain about racism...while being racist. I hope things are being blown out of proportion.  And Blacks/africans are not being thrown out of homes, restaurants and hospitals.



at least not in this video that you posted they were not that women was actively trying to help, and in my complex the guards all know me and like to wave at my dog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 18, 2020)

hammer said:


> the black americans/candians/british people I know(not the africans) eyeroll because the way I put it is, they understand what it's like to be a black for a week and they can't handle it.



Because Asians in English speaking countries are often considered "model" minorities....historically, white people never took them as equals but started to tolerate them as less threatening minorities during the 1960s in reaction toward blacks when demanding better treatment.

Since immigration from them is much smaller and vented to accept only the top of the cream unlike neighboring chaotic or former poor colonial countries (Mexico, India, North Africa, and etc)....they assume all of them are biologically well behaved and geniuses (*snorts*...I have met Asians in Japan who hate books and studying and there are even "trashy" types....I think I ran into some Yakuza wannabes by mistake ).

But alas: it does not help that most Asian minorities in those countries just grudgingly accept it since at least they are not consider "bad" minorities: Latinos, Muslims, blacks and etc.....LOL

Personally, it is annoying how stereotyoes keep going on in the 21st century:  like how my brother and I wear glasses and did well in school and because we are not very dark (except during the summer): they assumed we are part white and East/Southeast Asian, Israeli, or Indian....the faces they had when they hear and see my family speaking Spanish was hilarious!

And then most of them stopped talking to us.....


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 18, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Because Asians in English speaking countries are often considered "model" minorities....historically, white people never took them as equals but tolerated them as less threatening minorities amd since immigration from them is much smaller than neighboring chaotic or former poor colonial countries (Mexico, India, North Africa, and etc)....they assume all of them are geniuses (*snorts*...I have met Asians in Japan who hate books and studying and they are even "trashy" types....I think I ran into some Yakuza wannabes by mistake ).
> 
> But alas: it does not help that most Asian minorities in those countries just grudgingly accept it since at least they are not consider "bad" minorities: Latinos, Muslims, blacks amd etc.....LOL



Didn't hitler see the japanese as equals?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 18, 2020)

hammer said:


> the black americans/candians/british people I know(not the africans) eyeroll because the way I put it is, they understand what it's like to be a black for a week and they can't handle it.



Everyone can be racist, just because white people are the least affected by that doesn't mean that we should give a pass for the
 others ones, from my experience i don't find whites more racist on a daily basis but unlike the minorities, they have just the power to be more harmful than street attack and racial slurs. Even if you exclude this Black Case, China muslim concentration camp sound like an Hitlerian Day Dream coming true for Far Right Nationalists



~Gesy~ said:


> I just think it's lunatic to complain about racism...while being racist. I hope things are being blown out of proportion.  And Blacks/africans are not being thrown out of homes, restaurants and hospitals.


Yeap he remind me, the exodus of Polish after Brexit when they complained about racism by the Brits while at the same time being racist as fuck in their country. That why no matter what happens, i never side with any shape of discriminations because i know when this will be over for them, they will come for me. No one is safe when you're a minority.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Didn't hitler see the japanese as equals?



He saw them and treated Japanese visitors as "honorary" white since Imperial era Japanese treated non-Japanese (especially other Asians) like shit and how they tend to keep their race "pure" and frown upon interracial marriage.

Hitler was Austrian and German though....I was referring to English speaking country mindsets.


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Because Asians in English speaking countries are often considered "model" minorities....historically, white people never took them as equals but started to tolerate them as less threatening minorities during the 1960s in reaction toward blacks when demanding better treatment.
> 
> Since immigration from them is much smaller and vented to accept only the top of the cream unlike neighboring chaotic or former poor colonial countries (Mexico, India, North Africa, and etc)....they assume all of them are biologically well behaved and geniuses (*snorts*...I have met Asians in Japan who hate books and studying and there are even "trashy" types....I think I ran into some Yakuza wannabes by mistake ).
> 
> ...



you know everything you say from the people you met in japan, and people misrace(is that a word) you is everything that happened to me so i totally get that, alas I can't speak Spanish my dad never taught me



CrownedEagle said:


> Everyone can be racist, just because white people are the least affected by that doesn't mean that we should give a pass for the
> others ones, from my experience i don't find whites more racist on a daily basis but unlike the minorities, they have just the power to be more harmful than street attack and racial slurs. Even if you exclude this Black Case, China muslim concentration camp sound like an Hitlerian Day Dream coming true for Far Right Nationalists
> 
> 
> Yeap he remind me, the exodus of Polish after Brexit when they complained about racism by the Brits while at the same time being racist as fuck in their country. That why no matter what happens, i never side with any shape of discriminations because i know when this will be over for them, they will come for me. No one is safe when you're a minority.


oh, I understand this, I met more racist white/black people in Asia than in my 19+ years back home.  It seems to stem from that model minority idea in conjunction with the idea of Asian women are more passive so the racist tend to flock here to get that bare foot pregnant wife, despite not having much to offer.

it's more of an "Ethnic Camp" due apparently they are not liked amongst the other muslim minorities as well, of course this dose not make it any better but it seems to stem from geopolitical issues such as xingjiang use to belonging to Kazakstan and those ISIS youtube videos.   Again this is not a defence but it's important to understand if we want to make a change.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> you know everything you say from the people you met in japan, and people misrace(is that a word) you is everything that happened to me so i totally get that, alas I can't speak Spanish my dad never taught me
> 
> 
> oh, I understand this, I met more racist white/black people in Asia than in my 19+ years back home.  It seems to stem from that model minority idea in conjunction with the idea of Asian women are more passive so the racist tend to flock here to get that bare foot pregnant wife, despite not having much to offer.
> ...



You seem to try really hard to downplay this meanwhile when a white man touch a black woman hair is already enough to labell him as a Neo Nazi.  Now since you're an asia specialist, try to explain me the cultural difference that push China to compare Black people to monster. I'm waiting.


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> You seem to try really hard to downplay this meanwhile when a white man touch a black woman hair is already enough to labell him as a Neo Nazi.  Now since you're an asia specialist, try to explain me the cultural difference that push China to compare Black people to monster. I'm waiting.


There is no downplay going on here, and so what one asshole did this?  That's like saying all white people are racist because one whie guy touched a black women's hair, this is not the representation of the whole country,


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> There is no downplay going on here, and so what one asshole did this?  That's like saying all white people are racist because one whie guy touched a black women's hair, this is not the representation of the whole country,



I could find more.... but let be real Whites barely find the guts to say racial slurs online with faceless profil let alone do these kind of shit in Daylight. Africans who were kicked out of their apartments were not chased by locals but the authorities of their country.


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I could find more....* but let be real Whites barely find the guts to say racial slurs online with faceless profil let alone do these kind of shit in Daylight.* Africans who were kicked out of their apartments were not chased by locals but the authorities of their country.


this thread is about Asian facing racism in America, what are you talking about. Yes they were kicked out my locals, despite what you think apartments are privately owned.  and them chasing them away can be a myriad of reasons one being 50+ people sitting together during an outbreak when we need to be social distancing, and yes I am aware that it's not their fault but to say it's not isolated is ludicrous.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> this thread is about Asian facing racism in America, what are you talking about. Yes they were kicked out my locals, despite what you think apartments are privately owned.  and them chasing them away can be a myriad of reasons one being 50+ people sitting together during an outbreak when we need to be social distancing, and yes I am aware that it's not their fault but to say it's not isolated is ludicrous.



Agree, I made a bit of off topic, I was a little confused of the subject with the hot asians babes pics and the anti black videos...


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Agree, I made a bit of off topic, I was a little confused of the subject with the hot asians babes pics and the anti black videos...


NF is a weird place lol.  I be upfront with something, I had someone think I did something to a girl at our uni, four years later he started stalking me and my teachers didn't believe me and another kid was trying to find my dorm room, in the end even his friends didn't want to harm me normally things like this end with my friends and his friends start a brawl in China but even they didn't want to harm me.  For every person who didn't believe me when I said a Chinese student wanted to harm me 5 more took my side and felt ashamed he would do that.  So just because their are many racist in China, I can't in good faith in the people who believed in me agree with the idea China is racist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## hammer (Apr 21, 2020)

are you Asian or Korean


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Superstars (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2020)

Damn son.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe,@hammer can provide some insight on what's happening here


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe,@hammer can provide some insight on what's happening here


happened two years ago, apparently he is a known thief and they finally caught him, if it was because they are racist they wouldn't let the other Africans touch them, also apparently they are not even from Kenya.  still fucked up but it seems like small town justice than racisim.  They arent speaking Mandarin s I had to ask someone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> happened two years ago, apparently he is a known thief and they finally caught him, if it was because they are racist they wouldn't let the other Africans touch them, also apparently they are not even from Kenya.  still fucked up but it seems like small town justice than racisim.  They arent speaking Mandarin s I had to ask someone else


Thanks. Not sure why people are lying to rile up tension. It only makes things harder when real scenarios occur.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thanks. Not sure why people are lying to rile up tension. It only makes things harder when real scenarios occur.


this is the third video I seen where people are out right making shit up about the situation, anyone with 3 weeks worth of Chinese who are listening to the people can see that it dose not match the claims of what they are saying.

How are you going to say this was a racist attack when they didn't attack the other two black people touching them lol. everyone is calling this politician out, and it makes me glad.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> happened two years ago, apparently he is a known thief and they finally caught him, if it was because they are racist they wouldn't let the other Africans touch them, also apparently they are not even from Kenya.  still fucked up but it seems like small town justice than racisim.  They arent speaking Mandarin s I had to ask someone else



its gonna be a long day in the office man

you know these dubious twitter footages with questionable context for sure aint gonna stop here


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

Schneider said:


> its gonna be a long day in the office man
> 
> you know these dubious twitter footages with questionable context for sure aint gonna stop here


twitter was a mistake


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> twitter was a mistake


Overall I’m inclined to agree.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

Mael said:


> Overall I’m inclined to agree.


never had a smartphone until 2014, so whe nI came back to America I was like why the fuck are these degenerates calling the pound a hashtag


----------



## Schneider (Apr 22, 2020)

twitter did the heroic job of providing porn when they totally banned it here in indonesia. 


but i did see a lot of dicks there more than i would have rather to


so fuck it either way


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

Schneider said:


> twitter did the heroic job of providing porn when they totally banned it here in indonesia.
> 
> 
> but i did see a lot of dicks there more than i would have rather to
> ...




i've been to Malaysia, once this covis shit is over indonesia is next on my list, but not  jakarta fuck that city.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 22, 2020)

At this point not even Adrian Veidt's Squid could unify human against common enemy


----------



## Schneider (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> i've been to Malaysia, once this covis shit is over indonesia is next on my list, but not  jakarta fuck that city.



imo its unlikely for you to visit surabaya as we are an industrial/business city and our entertainment and tourist heritage is pretty low, but hook me up if you get here

jakarta is a b-grade (or c? d?) shanghai. you'd better off going to bali, neighboring lombok or sulawesi's bunaken for beaches, or west papua's _raja ampat _if you feel adventurous. but that one place is relatively unknown compared to the others so it's like the secret boss, the best of them all. for us mere mortals the logistics to get there are simply too pricey. for cultural heritage, go to central java's yogyakarta (@wibisana currently lives in a city close by there) and bali.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2020)

hammer said:


> never had a smartphone until 2014, so whe nI came back to America I was like why the fuck are these degenerates calling the pound a hashtag


Star or asterisk?


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2020)

Schneider said:


> imo its unlikely for you to visit surabaya as we are an industrial/business city and our entertainment and tourist heritage is pretty low, but hook me up if you get here
> 
> jakarta is a b-grade (or c? d?) shanghai. you'd better off going to bali, neighboring lombok or sulawesi's bunaken for beaches, or west papua's _raja ampat _if you feel adventurous. but that one place is relatively unknown compared to the others so it's like the secret boss, the best of them all. for us mere mortals the logistics to get there are simply too pricey. for cultural heritage, go to central java's yogyakarta (@wibisana currently lives in a city close by there) and bali.


yea, outside of Jakata my mother loved living in indonesia she talks about going back


Mael said:


> Star or asterisk?



the abswer is the best way to tell the age of someone


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 22, 2020)

Mael said:


> Overall I’m inclined to agree.





hammer said:


> twitter was a mistake


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thanks. Not sure why people are lying to rile up tension. It only makes things harder when real scenarios occur.



I didn't even trust the acid attack video until the nypd retweeted it because the internet is the internet.

That omegle video someone posted where the asian girl records white kids being assholes and asking her to show them her tits or making fun of her for being asian, I buy it, I can see it. But there was also some german sounding guy on the omegle reddit who posted compilation videos of himself being mocked by americans for being foreign only to have one of the guys in the video stumble across the reddit thread and post the whole video of his chat, and it started with the german sounding guy trash talking america. I guess he was trying to get the other person riled up and angry and then he clipped the video to make it look like he was being attacked. For clout or something. I don't know what these kids do with their time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I didn't even trust the acid attack video until the nypd retweeted it because the internet is the internet.
> 
> That omegle video someone posted where the asian girl records white kids being assholes and asking her to show them her tits or making fun of her for being asian, I buy it, I can see it. But there was also some german sounding guy on the omegle reddit who posted compilation videos of himself being mocked by americans for being foreign only to have one of the guys in the video stumble across the reddit thread and post the whole video of his chat, and it started with the german sounding guy trash talking america. I guess he was trying to get the other person riled up and angry and then he clipped the video to make it look like he was being attacked. For clout or something. I don't know what these kids do with their time.


Yeah I was skeptical. (And I believe the asian girl since it's similar to what I've witnessed with my own eyes).

I was unsure of the latest video though. Hence why I asked for confirmation. You can't believe videos that don't have context as to why it's happening .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> At this point not even Adrian Veidt's Squid could unify human against common enemy



Not common enemy, but maybe inferior alien race susceptible to enslavement.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 22, 2020)

I went to Disney World with some viets a week before it closed and loved how people kept clear of us and have us breathing room. Based racism.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 5, 2020)

*You started the corona!’ As anti-Asian hate incidents explode, climbing past 800, activists push for aid*


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jul 5, 2020)

Oof, some of these posts did not age well.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Oof, some of these posts did not age well.



Nothing ages well imo.

Death comes for us all.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 5, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Nothing ages well imo.
> 
> Death comes for us all.


What is dead can never die


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

Time to move to Southeast Asia.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 5, 2020)

America did this with the Muslims after 9/11 and internal terrorist attacks...

Stupid America is doing it again with the Asians after Corona.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

So is it still going on or did it settle down..?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 6, 2020)

Superstars said:


> America did this with the Muslims after 9/11 and internal terrorist attacks...
> 
> Stupid America is doing it again with the Asians after Corona.



Sometimes you really surprise me.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 6, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Sometimes you really surprise me.


What?


----------

